# [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

Hey liebe Benchmark-Begeisterte und die, die es werden wollen,

kurz und knapp:
hier ist der neue Platz für eure CPU-Z Ergebnisse (*1.78 und darunter und 1.79+ getrennt)*.
Dieser Thread ist hier, da SSJ4Crimson leider beschäftigt ist und keine Zeit mehr für seinen Thread findet.
Ich plane hier tägliche Updates. 

*Quicklinks:*

Single Thread 1.75-1.78.3:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark.html#post8030359
Multi Thread 1.75-1.78.3:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark.html#post8030431

Single Thread 1.79+:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark.html#post8030432
Multi Thread 1.79+:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark.html#post8030434

Voraussetzung ist folgendes:

*Regeln:*


Spoiler



(1 Stock Ergebniss pro CPU zusätzlich seit 04.09.2017)
- Jeder User hat pro CPU 1 übertaktetes Ergebnis (bei besserem Ergebnis UPDATE dahinter schreiben)
- *(Neu)*Insgesamt wird für jede CPU 1 Stock Ergebnis in die Liste(n) eingetragen, dabei zählt das höchste erreichte ohne Enhanced / Fixed Turbo, egal von welchem Nutzer.
- Auf den Screenshot (per DRUCKEN Taste -> STRG + V in Bildbearbeitungsprogramm; Oder per Windows Snipping Tool (Danke Guru4GPU)) gehören folgende CPU-Z Tabs: *Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM*



Postet in dieser Art:

* Single Thread: 1.75 | 1982 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK *
* Multi Thread: 1.75 | 3527 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK *

In den Link gehören folgende CPU-Z Tabs: *Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM*

*Anleitung zum Link (zittiert von SSJ4Crimson):*


Spoiler



,,Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein.
Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:

Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*]
(Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)"


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*Single Thread 1.75 - 1.78.3*



SINGLE THREAD RANGLISTE 1.75 - 1.78.3




1.75 | 2950| minicoopers | Intel 6700k @5,8GHz/1,55V | ASUS Maximus VIII Hero | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3733 MHz @12-13-13-28-1 |  Windows 8.1 Ent 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |
Link

1.78.1 | 2698 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5,3GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3200MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | 
LINK

1.75 | 2544 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @5,0GHz/1.432V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2455 | minicoopers | Intel 5960x @5,4GHz/1,53V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3200 MHz @11-12-12-28-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |
Link

1.76 | 2449|MaxDau| Intel i7 6700k @ 4900 MHz  / 1,360V |Asus ROG Maximus Hero | 32 GB DDR4-2800 CL14 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.76 | 2437 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA |
Link

1.78.3 | 2353 | biohaufen | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 4.0GHz 1.42V  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4@2868 | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2348 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) |  Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10  64bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2286 | evilgrin68 | Intel i5 6600K @ 4.5 GHz/1.23 V | ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming | Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000 MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2274 | hellr3aser | Intel i7 5960X @4,95GHz/1.52V | AsusRampage V Extreme | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @850 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2271 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 5,0 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2231 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,47V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | 
LINK

1.75 | 2227 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,9GHz/1.45V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2226 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,9 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2195 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz/1.26V | Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 | Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 8GB @2700MHz | Windows 8.1 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2183 | Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,42V |  MSIX99A SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2181 | Zotac2012 | Intel i5-4690K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,50V | MSI B85-G41 PC Mate | G.Skill Sniper 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2140 |  Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4704.7 MHz + SMT (47x100.1 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2136 mhz @ 10-10-10-27-171-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2132 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,7GHz/1.35V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.78.1 | 2131 | Watertouch | AMD RyZen R7 1700 3.7GHz 1.16V | MSi B350 Tomahawk | 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4-2133 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
Link

1.75 | 2131| Phillip_Sparky| i7 5820k @ 4,8/1,3V | EVGA Micro 2 | HyperX Fury  16GB DDR4 @2666MHz | Windows 7  64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2091 | PhilSe | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz/1.3 V | ASUS Z-97K | G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.76 | 2090 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK 

1.75 | 2080 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V | AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link

1.75 | 2060 | JayR91 | Intel 5820K @4,75GHz/1,4V | ASUS x99-A 3.1 |Corsair Venegeance @ 2666 MHz @15-17-17-35 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.78 | 2041 | bohrwardor | Intel 5930K @ 4500MHz 1.490V | ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME | 32GB Cruxial DDR4@2666 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 2035 | Zocker_Boy | Intel i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz/1.35 V | ASUS P8Z77VL X | 16 GB GeiL evo corsa DDR3 1600 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1994 |  AMD-FXler | Intel i7 5820K @ 4.4 GHz/1.121 V | ASUS X99-S | HyperX Fury 32GB @ 2666MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit  | OC:  Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1990| H0px |i7 6700k @4,0GHz/Auto.V | Hd3p Gigabyte z170 |G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual DDR4 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
Link

1.78.1 | 1959 | Backfisch579 | 4770K@4,4GHz/1.376V | Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H | Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1893| Skilluminati| Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4173MHz/Auto| Asus Z97-Pro Gamer | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @1866 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
 LINK

1.76 | 1852|MaxDau| Intel i7 3770k @ 4300 MHz  / 1,128V |ASRock Z77 Extreme4 | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL10 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 1729 | Scottvishnu | Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8 GHz/1.049 V | AsRock H97 Pro4 | 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600MHz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein(AllCore Turbo) | 
Link

1.75 | 1714 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon 1231v3 @3,8GHz/1.095V | MSI H87I | Crucial Ballistix 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK

1.76 | 1702 | Guru4GPU | Intel Core i7 2600K @4,5GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | G.Skill TridentX 8GB @2133 MHz (9-10-10-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 1671 | kelevra | i5 2500K @4,43 GHz/Auto.V | Asus P8P67 B3 | G.Skill 16 GB 1648 MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1622 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | ASUS P9X79-E WS | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.77 | 1609 | panos7 | XEON W3690 @ 4521MHz 1.392V | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | 12GB Gskill Trident DDR3@1866 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1533 | hanrot | Intel i7 4700HQ @3,4GHz/1.148V | Asus X750JB | DDR3 @ 1600MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.76 | 1518| type_o | i5 4460 @ 3,3 GHz / 1,15V | Gigabyte  Z97P-D3 | 8  GB DDR3-1600@ oc1800 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.76 | 1464| panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 3122 MHz / 1,248V |Gigabyte X58 - UD7 Extreme | 12 GB DDR3-1866 CL9 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
 LINK

1.75 | 1423 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,9 GHz / 1,27V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1384 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon 1270 @3,8 GHz/1.23 V | Foxconn H67M-V  | 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 MHz | Windows 8.1 Pro x64 | OC: Nein* | 
Link

1.75 | 1379 |Coregamer97| AMD FX 8350@4,7Ghz/1.476V | ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z |Patriot Memory 8GB @1866 Mhz CL9| Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 1305 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V) | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.76 | 275 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.78.3 | 113 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Pentium III-S at 1x1.26 Ghz (9.5 x 133.37 Mhz / Auto-V) | Elitegroup P6S5AT | 1x 512 MB Corsair VS512MB400  @CL2.5-3-3-8 | Windows 2000 Professional SP4 | OC: Nein | 
Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*Multi Thread 1.75 - 1.78.3*



MULTI THREAD RANGLISTE 1.75 - 1.78.3




 1.75 | 32820 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @2,7Ghz | Dell 0NK70N | 256GB Crucial DDR3-1866 reg ECC | Windows 10 Pro | OC: nein | 
Link

1.75 | 21231| minicoopers | Intel 5960x @5,4GHz/1,53V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme |  G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3200 MHz @ 11-12-12-28-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |
Link

1.78.3 | 20719  | biohaufen | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 4.0GHz 1.42V  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4@2868 | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
Link

1.78 | 20009 | Shizophrenic | 2x Xeon E5-2670 Stock 1,15V  | Supermicro X9DAI | Samsung/Elpedia 64GB @1600 MHz (11-11-11-29 1T) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK 

1.75 | 19638 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 5,0 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 19619 | hellr3aser | Intel i7 5960X @4,95GHz/1.52V | AsusRampage V Extreme | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @850 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.78.1 | 18006 | Watertouch | AMD RyZen R7 1700 3.7GHz 1.16V | MSi B350 Tomahawk | 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4-2133 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
Link

1.75 | 14363 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,9 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 13794  | Phillip_Sparky| i7 5820k @ 4,8/1,3V | EVGA Micro 2 | HyperX Fury  16GB DDR4 @2666MHz | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
Link

1.75 | 13775 | Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,42V | MSIX99A  SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |   Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 13662| JayR91 | Intel 5820K @4,75GHz/1,4V | ASUS x99-A 3.1 |Corsair Venegeance @ 2666 MHz @15-17-17-35 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.78 | 13021 | bohrwardor |Intel 5930K @ 4625MHz 1.480V | ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME  | 32GB Cruxial DDR4@2666 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 12734 | AMD-FXler | Intel i7 5820K @ 4.4 GHz/1.121 V | ASUS X99-S | 32 Gb HyperX Fury 32GB @ 2666MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit  | OC:  Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 12419| minicoopers | Intel 6700k @5,7GHz/1,53V | ASUS Maximus VIII Hero | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3733 MHz @12-13-13-28-1 |  Windows 8.1 Ent 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |
Link

1.78.1 | 11195 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5,1GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3000MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | 
LINK

1.76 | 10840|MaxDau| Intel i7 6700k @ 4900 MHz  / 1,360V |Asus ROG Maximus Hero | 32 GB DDR4-2800 CL14 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 10462 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @4,9GHz/1.376V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
Link

1.77 | 10401 | panos7 | XEON W3690 @ 4521MHz 1.392V| Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | 12GB Gskill Trident DDR3@1866 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja |  
Link

1.75 | 10210 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | ASUS P9X79-E WS | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 10025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) |  Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10  64bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.76 | 9448 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

1.76 | 9369 |panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 3122 MHz / 1,248V | Gigabyte X58 - UD7 Extreme | 12 GB DDR3-1866  CL9 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
 LINK

1.75 | 9156  | Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4704.7 MHz + SMT (47x100.1 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2136 mhz @ 10-10-10-27-171-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 8893 |Coregamer97| AMD FX 8350@4,7Ghz/1.476V | ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z |Patriot Memory 8GB @1866 Mhz CL9| Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
Link

1.75 | 8707 |H0px | i7 6700k  @4,0GHz/Auto.V  |Hd3p Gigabyte z170 | G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual DDR4 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein |
Link

1.75 | 8697 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,47V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC |  Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | 
LINK

1.75 | 8629 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,9GHz/1.45V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 8608 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V) | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 8579  | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz/1.26V | Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 | Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 8GB @2700MHz | Windows 8.1 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 8545 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V| AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link

1.75 | 8484  | Zotac2012 | Intel i5-4690K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,50V  | MSI B85-G41 PC Mate | G.Skill Sniper 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.78.1 | 8355 | Backfisch579 | 4770K@4,4GHz/1.376V | Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H | Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 8140 | Skilluminati| Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4173MHz/Auto| Asus Z97-Pro Gamer | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @1866 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
 LINK

1.76 | 8126|MaxDau| Intel i7 3770k @ 4300 MHz  / 1,128V |ASRock Z77 Extreme4 | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL10 | Win10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 8055 | PhilSe | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz/1.3 V | ASUS Z-97K | G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 7917 | evilgrin68 | Intel i5 6600K @ 4.5 GHz/1.23 V | ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming | Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000 MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.76 | 7411  |  Guru4GPU | Intel Core i7 2600K @4,5GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | G.Skill TridentX 8GB @2133 MHz (9-10-10-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 7408 | Scottvishnu  | Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8 GHz/1.049 V | AsRock H97 Pro4 | 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600MHz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein(AllCore Turbo) | 
Link

1.75 | 7183 | Zocker_Boy | Intel i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz/1.35 V | ASUS P8Z77VL X | 16 GB GeiL evo corsa DDR3 1600 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 6807 | 0madmexx0 |Intel Xeon 1231v3 @3,6GHz/1.040V | MSI H87I | Crucial Ballistix 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein |
 LINK

1.75 | 6620 | hanrot | Intel i7 4700HQ @3,4GHz/1.148V | Asus X750JB | DDR3 @ 1600MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.75 | 6477 | kelevra | i5 2500K @4,43 GHz/Auto.V | Asus P8P67  B3 | G.Skill 16 GB 1648 MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | 
Link

1.75 | 5700 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon 1270 @3,8 GHz/1.23 V | Foxconn H67M-V  | 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 MHz | Windows 8.1 Pro x64 | OC: Nein* | 
Link

1.76 | 5521 | type_o | 5 4460 @ 3,3 GHz / 1,15V | Gigabyte  Z97P-D3 | 8  GB DDR3-1600@ oc1800 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.75 | 5454 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,9 GHz / 1,27V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.76 | 4750 |pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
 LINK 

1.75 | 4080 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,7GHz/1.35V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.76 | 822 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172 MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | 
LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*Single Thread 1.79+*



SINGLE THREAD RANGLISTE 1.79+




1.81 | 669 | MuTzE | i5 8600k @ 5,6GHz | ASUS MAXIMUS X HERO | 16GB  G.Skill Trident Z RGB @3200 / CL 15-16-16-35 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit |  OC: JA | 
Link

1.81 | 665 | Chrisch | i5 8600k @ 5,5GHz | ASRock Z370 Gaming K6 | 4x4GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3800 / CL 17-18-18-38T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

1.81 | 611,9 | Lonous | Intel 8700k @5,2GHz/1.376V | Asus Maximus X Hero | G.Skill 32GB @ 3733MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.85 | 605.3 | Gerry1984 | i5-7600K @ 5,1GHz/1.488V | ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 601.9 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz/1.376V| ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80.0 | 592.2 | JayR91 | Intel i7 7820X @4,999GHz/1.28V | X299 MSI M7 Ack | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.86 | 587,9 | pagani-s | I7 8086k 5 Ghz/1,215V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80 | 579 | blu-skye | i7-6950X @4.6GHz/1.39V | Asus Rampage V Edition 10 | Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @3400 MHz | Win 10 Pro 64 | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.79 | 575 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 571 | Schrotti | i7-6850k @4,5GHz/1.35V | MSI X99A SLI PLUS | 4x8GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3400 / CL 16-18-18-38T  | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.85 | 570 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,9 Ghz/1,57V | Gigabyte Z10HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2308MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.86 | 567,1 | Snowhack | Intel Core i9 7920X 4,7Ghz /1,25V | Gigabyte Aorus Gaming |32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3400 CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80 | 559 | pagani-s | I7 6800k @4,4GHz/1.394V | AsRock Fatality x99x Killer | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3200 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK 

1.80 | 558 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

1.79.1 | 554.3 | Stroud23 | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.7 Ghz | Asus Maximus IX Code | Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W  @CL15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 518 | D3N$0 | Intel i5 4670K  @4,6GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z87 Extreme4 | Crucial Ballistix 24GB @2000 MHz / CL 10-11-10-26T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.80.1 | 488.0 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,7GHz/1.348V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.82 | 475 | pagani-s | 1800X 4,1Ghz/14375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
 Link

1.80.1| 465.5| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4GHz +-0,1GHz | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T| Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 465,2 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.79.1 | 455 | AMD-FXler | 1x AMD Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4,0 Ghz 1,352v  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | HyperX Fury 2933 @ 16-17-17-35-66 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80.1| 430| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ Stock | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T| Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link

1.79.1 | 340.5 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Core i7 3770 at 4x3.4 Ghz +SMT (34 x 99.98 Mhz / Auto-V) | ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 | 4x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP CML16GX3M4A1600C9  @CL9-9-9-24 2T (XMP profile) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link

1.79.1 | 319 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | 
Link

1.79.1 | 0.3 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Pentium III-S at 1x1.26 Ghz (9.5 x 133.37 Mhz / Auto-V) | Elitegroup P6S5AT | 1x 512 MB Corsair VS512MB400  @CL2.5-3-3-8 | Windows 2000 Professional SP4 | OC: Nein | 
Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*Multi Thread 1.79+*



MULTI THREAD RANGLISTE 1.79+




1.82 | 13520.5 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7301 @2.7GHz  | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x16GB 2Rx4 Samsung DDR4-2133 reg ECC | Windows Server 2016 | OC: Nein | 
LINK

1.81 | 9984,4 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80.1 | 9831.8| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4GHz +-0,1% | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80.1 | 8609| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ Stock | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link

1.86 | 8337,6 | Snowhack | Intel Core i9 7920X 4,7Ghz /1,25V | Gigabyte Aorus Gaming |32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3400 CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja  |  
Link

1.80 | 7091 | blu-skye | i7-6950X @4.6GHz/1.385V | Asus Rampage V Edition 10 | Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @3400 MHz | Win 10 Pro 64 | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80.0 | 5598.4 | JayR91 | Intel i7 7820X @4,999GHz/1.28V | X299 MSI M7 Ack | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.79.1 | 4966 | AMD-FXler | 1x AMD Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4,0 Ghz 1,352v | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | HyperX Fury 2933 @ 16-17-17-35-66 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.82 | 4888 | pagani-s | 1800X 4,1Ghz/1,4375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 4700,6 | Lonous | Intel 8700k @5,2GHz/1.376V| Asus Maximus X Hero| G.Skill 32GB @ 3733MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.86 | 4372,9 |  pagani-s | I7 8086k 5 Ghz/1,215V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 4053 | Schrotti | i7-6850k @4,5GHz/1.35V | MSI X99A SLI PLUS | 4x8GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3400 / CL 16-18-18-38T  | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80 | 3947 | pagani-s | I7 6800k @4,4GHz/1.394V | AsRock Fatality x99x Killer | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3200 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.81 | 3896 | MuTzE | i5 8600k @ 5,6GHz | ASUS MAXIMUS X HERO | 16GB  G.Skill Trident Z RGB @3200 / CL 15-16-16-35 1T| Windows 10 64-Bit |  OC: JA | 
Link

1.81 | 3753 | Chrisch | i5 8600k @ 5,5GHz | ASRock Z370 Gaming K6 | 4x4GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3800 / CL 17-18-18-38T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

1.79.1 | 3723 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | 
Link

1.79 | 2929 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.85 | 2905 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,9 Ghz/1,57V | Gigabyte Z10HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2308MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.79.1 | 2806.4 | Stroud23 | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.7 Ghz | Asus Maximus IX Code | Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W @CL15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.85 | 2405.5 | Gerry1984 | i5-7600K @ 5,1GHz/1.488V | ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.81 | 2320.9 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz/1.376V| ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.80 | 2201 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

1.81 | 2006 | D3N$0 | Intel i5 4670K  @4,6GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z87 Extreme4 | Crucial Ballistix 24GB @2000 MHz / CL 10-11-10-26T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
LINK

1.80.1 | 1968.9 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,7GHz/1.348V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link

1.79.1 | 1708 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Core i7 3770 at 4x3.4 Ghz +SMT (34 x 99.98 Mhz / Auto-V) | ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 | 4x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP CML16GX3M4A1600C9  @CL9-9-9-24 2T (XMP profile) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

2136 | 7267 | evilgrin68 | Intel i5 6600K @ 4.2 GHz/1.184 V | ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming | Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000 MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die Tabelle einen Start findet... Und um zu Zeigen... Ja, es läuft auch mit einem ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75  (in Arbeit)*

Danke für den ersten eintrag, Link noch und du bist drin 

Edit: Ich hab das mal für dich übernommen


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Ich poste dann auch mal offiziell 

1982 | 3527 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK

Edit2: Nvm...


----------



## PhilSe (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

2091 | 8055 | PhilSe | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz/1.3 V | ASUS Z-97K | G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...pu-z-1-75-benchmark-arbeit-cpu-zbench1.75.png


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*



PhilSe schrieb:


> 2091 | 8055 | PhilSe | i5 4690k @ 4,6 GHz/1.3 V | ASUS Z-97K | G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab deinen Link auch mal gemacht... ---EDIT--- (nvm)


----------



## PhilSe (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Hab grad selbst erst die "ANLEITUNG ZUM LINK" gefunden und habs selbst probiert, hätte funktioniert laut Vorschau, nun weiß ich wie's geht. THX


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Hier mal ein schneller Score mit Alltags-Settings:

Single Core: 2042 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz / 1,23V | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 13213| Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz / 1,23V | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*



Softy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schneller Score mit Alltags-Settings:
> 
> Single Core: 2042 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz / 1,23V | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link
> 
> ...



Find ich super, dass du das gleich so postest, könnten eigentlich alle so machen, erspart Arbeit


----------



## Schrotti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Single Core: 2127 | Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,7 GHz / 1,40V | MSIX99A SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 13494| Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,7 GHz / 1,40V | MSIX99A SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

4,7 kann ich auch : *UPDATE*

Single Core: 2135 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz / 1,42V | Asrock  X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL  15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 13752| Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz / 1,42V | Asrock  X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*



Softy schrieb:


> 4,7 kann ich auch



Jo, kann ich auch 

Single Thread: 2132 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,7GHz/1.35V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK

Multi Thread: 4080 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,7GHz/1.35V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK

*Update*

(LINKS mache ich später.) Edit: sind gemacht


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Da mach ich mal mit... Schüppe druff 

Single Thread: 2286 | evilgrin68 | Intel i5 6600K @ 4.5 GHz/1.23 V | ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming | Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000 MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Multi Thread: 7917 | evilgrin68 | Intel i5 6600K @ 4.5 GHz/1.23 V | ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming | Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000 MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Hier ist was los.

**UPDATE**

Single Core: 2183 | Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,42V |  MSIX99A SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 13775 | Schrotti | Intel i7-5930K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,42V | MSIX99A  SLI PLUS | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL  15-15-15-35 |   Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

**Update** wurde gemacht


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

Da muss ich wohl nochmal nachlegen : *UPDATE*

Single Core: 2226 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,9 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 14363 | Softy | Intel i7-5820K @ 4,9 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Nee du 1,5V baller ich nicht auf die CPU .


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Nee du 1,5V baller ich nicht auf die CPU .



Keine Ahnung, ob das auch mit weniger Spannung funktioniert hätte, aber ich hatte einfach keinen Bock auf nen Bluescreen


----------



## 0madmexx0 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Da mach ich mal mit

Single Thread: 1714 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon 1231v3 @3,8GHz/1.095V | MSI H87I | Crucial Ballistix 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK 

Multi Thread: 6807 | 0madmexx0 |Intel Xeon 1231v3 @3,6GHz/1.040V | MSI H87I | Crucial Ballistix 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Singlethread: 2136 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,7GHz/ 1,3V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 8317 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,7GHz/ 1,3V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

ist geupdated 

Ich finde es ja schon beeindruckend, dass der Skylake i5 mit 4,5 GHz im Singlecore so weit vorne ist, da sieht man, dass Intels "kleine" Verbesserungen doch einen recht guten Effekt haben.
Aber sollte Intel ihre Vorstellungen von "Gleiche bis schlechtere Leistung für bessere Energieeffizienz" umsetzen in den nächsten Generationen, freue ich mich umso mehr auf den Erfolg von Zen und später Zen+


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Es braucht keine seperate Liste für mobile CPUs... Die Teile sollte man auf den ersten Blick auch mit den Desktops vergleichen können.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es braucht keine seperate Liste für mobile CPUs... Die Teile sollte man auf den ersten Blick auch mit den Desktops vergleichen können.



Gut.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ist mir glatt entgangen, dass es schon wieder ne neue CPU-Z Version gibt ^^
Hatte noch 1.74 drauf, ist aber nun aktualisiert. Hier mein Ergebnis:

2035 | 7183 | Zocker_Boy | Intel i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz/1.35 V | ASUS P8Z77VL X | 16 GB GeiL evo corsa DDR3 1600 | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon beeindruckend, dass der Skylake i5 mit 4,5 GHz im Singlecore so weit vorne ist, da sieht man, dass Intels "kleine" Verbesserungen doch einen recht guten Effekt haben.


Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass die übertakteten i5 allesamt den Xeon versägen - selbst im Multithread-Benchmark 
Irgendwie scheint das SMT ja dann doch nicht so viel zu bringen ^^
Das ist doch so, als sitzt man selbst in nem Audi und wird dann auf der Autobahn von nem getunten VW Polo überholt


----------



## 0madmexx0 (17. Februar 2016)

*[RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass die übertakteten i5 allesamt den Xeon versägen - selbst im Multithread-Benchmark
> Irgendwie scheint das SMT ja dann doch nicht so viel zu bringen ^^
> Das ist doch so, als sitzt man selbst in nem Audi und wird dann auf der Autobahn von nem getunten VW Polo überholt



Naja von "zersägen" würde ich nicht sprechen und wär auch schlimm wenn ne CPU einer neuen Generation mit knapp 700-900MHz mehr Takt immer noch langsamer wäre. Das HT nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Leistungsexplosion führt ist ja bekannt.

Kommt immer drauf an was man sich erwartet.
Ich bin von nem Phenom X6 mit 4 bis 4,2GHz auf Xeon umgestiegen. So den riesen Leistungssprung spüre ich jetzt auch nicht. Hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Dafür braucht der neue aber nur halb soviel Strom (wenn überhaupt) und braucht auch keinen ca 1kg schweren Kühler um die temps im Zaum zu halten und ich kann alles ohne Probleme in ein itx system statt big tower verbauen.

Für knapp um die 200€ war der Xeon damals aber trotzdem von P/L her kaum zu schlagen


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass die  übertakteten i5 allesamt den Xeon versägen - selbst im  Multithread-Benchmark
> Irgendwie scheint das SMT ja dann doch nicht so viel zu bringen ^^



HT bringt im Idealfall 20-30% Mehrleistung. Wenn ein Benchmark nun schon gut auf MultiCore optimiert ist, bringt HT nicht so viel, weil eine Auslastung von über 100% pro Kern geht eben nun mal nicht


----------



## hanrot (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Hey,

Single Thread: 2361 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @4,7GHz/1.368V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |  Link
Multi Thread: 10014 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @4,7GHz/1.368V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


Ich habe mal den Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung gestellt damit man die Spannung im Betrieb sehen kann.

Edit: Die Spannung ist wahrscheinlich viel zu hoch angesetzt. Interessanterweise gibt mein Mainboard aber 1.32V an und das Intel extreme utility sogar nur 1,28 sonstwas. Leider habe ich das aber erst während des Benchmarks bemerkt. Ich werde mal noch ein bisschen damit herumexperimentieren müssen. Im Alltagsbetrieb reichen mir übrigens 4.4GHz


----------



## H0px (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1990| H0px |i76700k @4,0GHz/Auto.V | Hd3p Gigabyte z170 |G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual DDR4 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | |Link
Multi Thread: 8707 |H0px | i76700k  @4,0GHz/Auto.V  |Hd3p Gigabyte z170 | G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual DDR4 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein |Link


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1671 | kelevra | i5 2500K @4,43 GHz/Auto.V | Asus P8P67 B3 | G.Skill 16 GB 1648 MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Thread: 6477 | kelevra | i5 2500K @4,43 GHz/Auto.V | Asus P8P67  B3 | G.Skill 16 GB 1648 MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



H0px schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1990| H0px |i76700k @4,0GHz/Auto.V | Hd3p Gigabyte z170 |G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual DDR4 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein |
> Multi Thread: 8707 |H0px | i76700k  @4,0GHz/Auto.V  |Hd3p Gigabyte z170 | G.Skill 16 gb 2133mhz Dual | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | LINK




Bitte nochmal richtig 


Und *Update* wurde gemacht


----------



## Scoch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Noch mal ein kleines Update, bißchen kuscheln mit Schrotti:

**UPDATE**

Singlethread: 2183 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,8GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 8464 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,8GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## DaXXes (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Mal als Anregung:

Es ist ja logisch, dass die CPUs mit vielen Rechenkernen bei solchen Benchmarks immer ganz oben stehen. Man kann also einen i3 schlecht mit nem 5960X vergleichen - der FC Hintertupfingen spielt ja auch nicht mit dem FC Bayern in der gleichen Liga. Auch beim Boxen oder so gibt es ja verschiedene Gewichtsklassen.

Ich würde daher vorschlagen, dass wir für den Benchmark 3 Klassen einführen, getrennt in die tatsächliche Kernanzahl der CPU (SMT wird nicht berücksichtigt).
Klasse I: Prozessoren ab 6 Kerne
Klasse II: Quadcores
Klasse III: Dualcores 

Somit wird das Ganze übersichtlicher und man könnte z.B. auch besser verfolgen, wie eine Mobile CPU im Vergleich zum Desktop Modell da steht und man wüsste auf den ersten Blick, welches z.B. auch der stärkste Dualcore ist. 

 xXDanielHDXx hat ja auch noch zwei reservierte Felder in diesem Thread, sodass sich dieser Vorschlag recht einfach umsetzen ließe.
Jetzt könnte man die Benchmarks noch auseinander klauben, sind ja nicht so viele - künftig soll dann einfach jeder User dazu posten, in welcher Liga er antreten möchte  

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## H0px (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

@DaXXes klingt klasse!


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Gute Idee.


----------



## DaXXes (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Hier mein Benchmark (Klasse II Quadcore):

1384 | 5700 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon 1270 @3,8 GHz/1.23 V | Foxconn H67M-V  | 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 MHz | Windows 8.1 Pro x64 | OC: Nein* | Link

*nur Turbo auf 3,8 GHz gefixt, aber kein richtiges OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coregamer97 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1379 |Coregamer97| AMD FX 8350@4,7Ghz/1.476V | ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z |Patriot Memory 8GB @1866 Mhz CL9| Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread:   8893 |Coregamer97| AMD FX 8350@4,7Ghz/1.476V | ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z |Patriot Memory 8GB @1866 Mhz CL9| Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja |Link


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Gut.


Sagen wir es mal so, ich habe beim Thread von SSJCrimson nicht umsonst nicht mitgemacht. Ich habe auch hinreichend erklärt, wieso ich eine Trennung nicht sinnvoll finde, hat ihn nur nicht sonderlich interessiert...

Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass die Mobile-CPUs generell in der gleichen Liste verglichen werden sollten - da kann man schneller eine Einschätzung vornehmen, wo die von der Performance her landen. Die neueren Mobile-CPUs kommen ja durchaus schon an manche Desktop-CPUs von vor ein paar Jahren ran... Welche heutzutage noch oft im Einsatz sind (SandyBridge ).

Die Zeiten, wo Mobile-CPUs extrem langsamer als Desktop-CPUs waren, sind schon seit einiger Zeit vorbei.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Finde die Idee auch gut. Wird heute noch umgesetzt 

Edit: Startpost geupdated.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, ich habe beim Thread von SSJCrimson nicht umsonst mitgemacht. Ich habe auch hinreichend erklärt, wieso ich eine Trennung nicht sinnvoll finde, hat ihn nur nicht sonderlich interessiert...
> 
> Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass die Mobile-CPUs generell in der gleichen Liste verglichen werden sollten - da kann man schneller eine Einschätzung vornehmen, wo die von der Performance her landen. Die neueren Mobile-CPUs kommen ja durchaus schon an manche Desktop-CPUs von vor ein paar Jahren ran... Welche heutzutage noch oft im Einsatz sind (SandyBridge ).
> 
> Die Zeiten, wo Mobile-CPUs extrem langsamer als Desktop-CPUs waren, sind schon seit einiger Zeit vorbei.



Das stimmt und sehe ich genauso.
Aber die von DaXXes vorgeschlagene Idee mit der Trennung nach der Anzahl der Kerne würde ich auch begrüßen 
Vorausgesetzt Daniel macht es nicht zu viel Arbeit, wenn er sich um 6 Tabellen kümmern muss (3 Klassen jeweils mit Single- und Multicore-Benchmark).


----------



## Softy (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ich würde ein Gesamtranking lassen. Wenn Daniel Zeit und Lust hat, kann man ja zusätzlich noch Tabellen nach Kernen machen. Genauso schwachsinnig fände ich z.B. ein Grafikkartenranking, in dem ausschließlich AMD und nvidia Karten getrennt aufgelistet werden.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Wie würdet ihr einen Extraeintrag pro CPU mit "Threadanzahl" oder "Kernanzahl" finden?
Also z.B.:
 Single Thread: 1337 | beispielUser24 | AMD FX 9370@4,7Ghz/1.44V | Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB@1600 MHz| Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Threads: 8 | Link
Multi Thread: 9001 | beispielUser24 | AMD FX 9370@4,7Ghz/1.44V | Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 Mhz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Threads: 8 | Link

Vorteil:
Man kann in seinem Browser die Webseite nach der Zahl 8 durchsuchen und findet später schnell z.B. alle i7s, Xeons und AMD FX 8xxx/9xxx 

Nachteil:
Man findet außerdem 8GB Ram und evtl. Namen mit der Zahl 8 drin.

Fazit:
Meiner meinung nach eher nicht sinnvoll für Leute, die sich auskennen. 

Edit: Ich lass die Tabelle also erstmal so wie sie momentan ist. Rennt ja nicht davon.


----------



## Coregamer97 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

halte ich auch für unnötig


----------



## hellr3aser (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 2274 | hellr3aser | Intel i7 5960X @4,95GHz/1.52V | AsusRampage V Extreme | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @850 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 19619 | hellr3aser | Intel i7 5960X @4,95GHz/1.52V | AsusRampage V Extreme | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @850 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 2195 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz/1.26V | Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 | Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 8GB @2700MHz | Windows 8.1 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 8579  | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz/1.26V | Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 | Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 8GB @2700MHz | Windows 8.1 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## hanrot (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Also eine Trennung nach physischen Kernen fände ich auch interessant. Das würde wohl der Vergleichbarkeit zugute kommen.


----------



## kelevra (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Wie wäre es wenn man eine Google Docs Tabelle (excel) verlinkt, in der entsprechende Filterungen möglich sind?

Ich würde mich auch bereit erklären diese aufzusetzen und zu pflegen.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



kelevra schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn man eine Google Docs Tabelle (excel) verlinkt, in der entsprechende Filterungen möglich sind?
> 
> Ich würde mich auch bereit erklären diese aufzusetzen und zu pflegen.



Kannst du gerne machen, verlinke ich dann auch im Startpost  
Oder kann man das irgendwie einbinden per HTML-Code?

Achja und: *Update* wurde gemacht


----------



## kelevra (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Man kann es auch via HTML einbetten. Dann bau ich die mal auf. [emoji4]


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

So, deine Tabelle ist nun verlinkt, sieht gut aus


----------



## hanrot (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 2461 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @4,9GHz/1.376V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link UPDATE
Multi Thread: 10462 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @4,9GHz/1.376V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |Link UPDATE


----------



## minicoopers (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 2455 | minicoopers | Intel 5960x @5,4GHz/1,53V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3200 MHz @11-12-12-28-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |Link
Multi Thread: 21231| minicoopers | Intel 5960x @5,4GHz/1,53V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme |  G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3200 MHz @ 11-12-12-28-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |Link







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanrot (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

@minicoopers. Sehr sehr beeindruckend! Hast du das Setting schon in anderen Benchmarks laufen lassen? Und wenn ja wie wird das Ganze bei dir gekühlt?


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Das System lief schon durch XTU und Cinebench R11.5. Jedoch mit etwas weniger Takt. Weitere Ergebnisse kommen heute noch 

Gekühlt habe ich mit Trokeneis. Aber auch damit ist es noch nicht kalt genug...


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Andere CPU 

Single Thread: 2950| minicoopers | Intel 6700k @5,8GHz/1,55V | ASUS Maximus VIII Hero | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3733 MHz @12-13-13-28-1 |  Windows 8.1 Ent 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |Link
Multi Thread: 12419| minicoopers | Intel 6700k @5,7GHz/1,53V | ASUS Maximus VIII Hero | G.Skill TridentZ 32GB @ 3733 MHz @12-13-13-28-1 |  Windows 8.1 Ent 64-Bit |  OC: Ja |Link


----------



## hanrot (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ja nun ich dachte ich hätte schon Glück wenn ich für mich die 5GHz Schwelle durchbrechen kann aber das ist nochmal eine andere Hausnummer  ich kühle nur mit Wasser und die CPU-z Sachen als kurzzeit Belastung gehen noch, solche Werte sind aber nur in Kombination mit "cherry-picking" des Prozessors möglich oder?
Bzw. hast du lange nach so einem Prozessor suchen müssen?


----------



## minicoopers (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ist meine erster 6700k...liegt aber dran, dass ich pretested gekauft habe 
Die CPU läuft 6,3GHz+ im Cinebench


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update* ist gemacht.

Wo kaufst du deine vorgetesteten CPUs denn? Hab ich bisher nur bei Caseking gefunden...

Achja und mein i5 4690k kommt vlt. schon morgen an 

Hab mich für den statt den Xeon entschieden, weil ich Overclocking vermissen würde^^


----------



## minicoopers (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Der i7 war von Caseking. Aber es gibt hier und in anderen Foren einige die CPUs pretesten, mit denen habe ich Kontakt, wodurch ich immer mal die ein oder andere Perle bekomme


----------



## JayR91 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 2060 | JayR91 | Intel 5820K @4,75GHz/1,4V | ASUS x99-A 3.1 |Corsair Venegeance @ 2666 MHz @15-17-17-35 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 13662| JayR91 | Intel 5820K @4,75GHz/1,4V | ASUS x99-A 3.1 |Corsair Venegeance @ 2666 MHz @15-17-17-35 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## NOX_87 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Guten Tag, 
das ist mein erste Post, hoffe es passt alles so. 

Zu meinem System, es ist alles auf Standardeinstellungen, kein OC.

Single Thread: 2081 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V | AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link
Multi Thread: 8301 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V| AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |  Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanrot (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



NOX_87 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> das ist mein erste Post, hoffe es passt alles so.
> 
> Zu meinem System, es ist alles auf Standardeinstellungen, kein OC.
> ...



Hey, du könntest mal im UEFI deines Boards XMP aktivieren für deinen Ram. Das bringt gerade bei Skylake einiges und wenn du schon 2400er hast würde ich ihn auch ausnutzen.
Ansonsten wäre es noch interessant die Screenshots von CPU-Z unter Last oder zumindest mit vollem Multiplier und Spannung zu machen (Energiesparplan Höchstleistung).
Ach und deine CPU hat den Benchmark im Vanilla Modus wohl hauptsächlich mit 4.2 GHz absolviert nicht mit 4GHz (Turbo-Boost)


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Version 1.74 | 2150 | 9141 | Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4724.1 MHz + SMT (47x100.5 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2144 mhz @ 11-11-11-31-172-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | OC: Ja , Aircooling





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



Addi schrieb:


> Version 1.74 | 2150 | 9141 | Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4724.1 MHz + SMT (47x100.5 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2144 mhz @ 11-11-11-31-172-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | OC: Ja , Aircooling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier leider nur 1.75... um es besser vergleichen zu können

achja und *Update* wurde gemacht.

Und mein i5 ist nun eingebaut. mal gucken wie viel er schafft


----------



## darkoli (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1214 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350 8x 4 Ghz (20x 200Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: nein Link
Multi Thread: 7635 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350 8x 4 Ghz (20x 200Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: nein Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Bitte postet so, wie es im Startpost steht nächstes mal 

*Update* wurde gemacht.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Silicon-Lotterie habe ich nun nicht gewonnen, da ich ihn 24/7 momentan maximal mit 4,4 GHz laufen lassen kann. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem i5. Von 10/20% mehr Leistung als mit dem AMD bis zur verdopplung der Leistung in World of Tanks. Mit meiner GTX 950 in GTA V auf Sehr Hoch und 2x MSAA + TXAA + FXAA 40-60 fps. Reicht locker für mich... 

Single Thread: 2227 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,9GHz/1.45V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 8629 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,9GHz/1.45V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ist das normal, dass Skylake im CPU-Z-Benchmark so davon zieht? Mein 6500 schafft auf 4.32GHz in etwa die gleiche Leistung...


----------



## DARPA (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



175 | 643 | DARPA | Intel Atom Z3775 @ 2,4 GHz / 0.740 V | Bay Trail   | 2 GB DDR3 1066 MHz @ CL 8-10-10-23 1T| Windows 8.1 Pro x32 | OC: Nein | Link


----------



## hanrot (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass Skylake im CPU-Z-Benchmark so davon zieht? Mein 6500 schafft auf 4.32GHz in etwa die gleiche Leistung...



Wäre traurig für Intel wenn nicht oder?


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

2008 | 12950 | nonamez78| Intel i7 5930k @ 4,5 GHz / 1.250 V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32 GB HyperX Predator DDR4-2400 CL12 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

bitte löschen  ... da hab ich irgendwas total verwechselt und mich anschliessend doch glatt gewundert welcher alte sack vor einem uralten monitor (avatar links) denn so einen stuss geschrieben hat .


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Was für eine geile CPU  : 

Single Core: 2271 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 5,0 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 19638 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 5,0 GHz / 1,52V | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | G.Skill RipJaws IV 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL   15-15-15-35 |  Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanrot (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

ich schaffe die 5GHz noch so gerade und hatte auch schon 2545 Punkte auf einem Kern aber auf 4 Kernen bzw. mit smt schaffe ich einfach keinen Benchmark. Und ich glaube bei über 1.41 Volt wird das ganze auch auf Wasser irgendwann nur noch zum grillfest. Der Bench ist auch echt gut Softy! Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich damit erstmal raus. Ich versuche morgen nochmal einzelne Kerne stillzulegen aber die CPU ist denke ich langsam am Ende.
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> bei über 1.41 Volt wird das ganze auch auf Wasser irgendwann nur noch zum grillfest.



Darf man fragen was für eine Wasserkühlung du benutzt? 
Mit meiner H60 waren von den Temps für kurze Benches (wie CPU-Z einer ist) 1.50 Volt auch noch im Rahmen des kühlbaren ohne throttling. 
Und ich habe fast die gleiche Situation. 5 GHz @1.52V Singlecore gut Punkte, Multicore freeze/Bluescreen/Direkter Neustart... :/

Edit: Geupdated wird morgen (bzw. heute), bin zu müde aktuell... ^^


----------



## Scoch (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

**UPDATE**

Ich komm mal zu dir Daniel 

Singlethread: 2227 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,5V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 8688 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,5V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update* wurde gemacht 

ich würde sagen bei gleicher Punktezahl gewinnt der, mit der niedrigeren Voltage.


----------



## NOX_87 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> Hey, du könntest mal im UEFI deines Boards XMP aktivieren für deinen Ram. Das bringt gerade bei Skylake einiges und wenn du schon 2400er hast würde ich ihn auch ausnutzen.
> Ansonsten wäre es noch interessant die Screenshots von CPU-Z unter Last oder zumindest mit vollem Multiplier und Spannung zu machen (Energiesparplan Höchstleistung).
> Ach und deine CPU hat den Benchmark im Vanilla Modus wohl hauptsächlich mit 4.2 GHz absolviert nicht mit 4GHz (Turbo-Boost)



Hallo hanrot, hab einen neuen Lauf mit CPU-Z gemacht. Diesmal XMP aktiviert und Screenshot unter Last! Hat ein bischen was bei den Multi Threads gebracht.

Single Thread: 2080 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V | AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link
Multi Thread: 8545 | NOX_87 | Intel 6700K @4 GHz/ Auto.V| AsRock Z170 Gaming K4 | G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 @ CL15-15-15-35 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanrot (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was für eine Wasserkühlung du benutzt?



Ich habe eine Silverstone tundra td02-Slim. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das nur so in mein Gehäuse passt und als ich dann meinen Denkfehler bemerkt habe wars mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Deswegen sitzen da jetzt doch ein paar dicke Lüfter drauf.
Ich mache mir auch weniger Sorgen um die abführbare Wärme sondern vielmehr wie es mit kurzfristigen Temperaturspitzen in der CPU selbst aussieht.


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Silverstone tundra td02-Slim. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das nur so in mein Gehäuse passt und als ich dann meinen Denkfehler bemerkt habe wars mir dann auch egal. Deswegen sitzen da jetzt doch ein paar dicke Lüfter drauf.
> Ich mache mir auch weniger Sorgen um die abführbare Wärme sondern vielmehr wie es mit kurzfristigen Temperaturspitzen in der CPU selbst aussieht.



Wegen kurzfristigen hohen Temperaturen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, im schlimmsten Fall throttelt die CPU halt. Mehr Bedenken sollte man bei kurzfristigen Spannungspitzen beim Übergang Last zu Idle haben, gerade wenn man die Load Line Calibration ausschaltet


----------



## Scalon (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1333 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,7 GHz / 1,24V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 5052 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,7 GHz / 1,24V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Damit kann ich leben


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



Scalon schrieb:


> 1333 | 5052 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,7 GHz / 1,24V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte ändern... Das fett Gedruckte im Startpost lesen ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, oder? 
ist auch gar nicht böse gemeint, aber ich will nicht, dass andere sonst denken "ah, der OP macht das schon für uns, also posten wir jetzt immer so."
Ansonsten wurde *Update* gemacht.

Offtopic: Hat noch jemand seinen Monitor übertaktet? 

Edit: Passt nun


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

single thread: 2140 |  Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4704.7 MHz + SMT (47x100.1 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2136 mhz @ 10-10-10-27-171-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | Link

multi thread: 9156  | Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4704.7 MHz + SMT (47x100.1 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2136 mhz @ 10-10-10-27-171-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit |  Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

@Addi: Siehe Post über deinem... 

Edit: -> bist nun drin


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:

Single Thread: 2131| Phillip_Sparky| i7 5820k @ 4,8/1,3V | EVGA Micro 2 | HyperX Fury  16GB DDR4 @2666MHz | Windows 7  64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Multi Thread: 13794  | Phillip_Sparky| i7 5820k @ 4,8/1,3V | EVGA Micro 2 | HyperX Fury  16GB DDR4 @2666MHz | Windows 7 64-Bit | OC: Ja |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update* wurde gemacht (Addi -> "OC: Ja" hinzugefügt + Phillip_Sparky's i7 5820k Ergebnis hinzugefügt)


----------



## Noidor (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Danke für die Übersicht


----------



## hanrot (3. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Hey, ich hab noch meinen Laptop im Angebot.

Single Thread: 1533 | hanrot | Intel i7 4700HQ @3,4GHz/1.148V | Asus X750JB | DDR3 @ 1600MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 6620 | hanrot | Intel i7 4700HQ @3,4GHz/1.148V | Asus X750JB | DDR3 @ 1600MHz Dual | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## RonGames (3. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Will auch

Single Thread: 1622 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | ASUS P9X79-E WS | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 10210 | RonGames | Intel Xeon E5-1650 @4,3GHz/1.28V | ASUS P9X79-E WS | G.Skill TridentX 4x4GB @2400 MHz (CL10-12-11-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (3. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update!*
RonGames Xeon und hanrot's i7 vom Laptop sind nun auch hinzugefügt


----------



## hanrot (4. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Update:
Single Thread: 2544 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @5,0GHz/1.432V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (4. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> Update:
> Single Thread: 2544 | hanrot | Intel 6700k @5,0GHz/1.432V | MSI Z170 Gaming M5 | G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



ist *geupdated*


----------



## Scalon (5. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update
*
Single Thread: 1423 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,9 GHz / 1,27V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 5454 | Scalon | i5 750 @ 3,9 GHz / 1,27V | Asus P7P55D | 8 GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL9 | Windows 10 Home | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (5. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1465| type_o | i5 4460 @ 3,4 GHz / 1,00V | Gigabyte Z97P-D3 | 8  GB Crusial Ballistics DDR3-1600 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 5500 | type_o | 5 4460 @ 3,4 GHz / 1,00V | Gigabyte Z97P-D3 | 8  GB Crusial Ballistics DDR3-1600 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkoli (6. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

UPDATE

Single Thread: 1305 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja Link

Multi Thread: 8608 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (6. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update!* 



darkoli schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 
> Single Thread: 1305 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja Link
> 
> Multi Thread: 8608 |darkoli | AMD FX 8350  4,5 Ghz (21,5x 209Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: Ja Link



bitte nächstes mal ")" nach der Core-Voltage und "|" (vor dem Link) nicht vergessen!


----------



## MrHide (15. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

v1.75 | 2348 | 100025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) |  Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10  64bit | OC: Ja Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



MrHide schrieb:


> v1.75 | 2348 | 100025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) |  Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10  64bit | OC: Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link bitte noch und in dem im 1. Post gezeigtem Format posten. Danke


----------



## AMD-FXler (16. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Threat: 1994 |  AMD-FXler | Intel i7 5820K @ 4.4 GHz/1.121 V | ASUS X99-S 
| HyperX Fury 32GB @ 2666MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit  | OC:  Ja  Link

Multi Threat: 12734 | AMD-FXler | Intel i7 5820K @ 4.4 GHz/1.121 V | ASUS X99-S 
| 32 Gb HyperX Fury 32GB @ 2666MHz/15-17-17-35 | Windows 7 64-Bit  | OC:  Ja  Link



Liste nach Vorgabe aktualisiert.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Einer guckt sichs vom nächsten ab und Hinweise meinerseits wurden auch erfolgreich ignoriert...:

"Postet in dieser Art:

Single Thread: 1982 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 3527 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK "

will nur nicht, dass jeder so postet. Ist unnötiger mehraufwand, vor allem später, wenn es hier noch mehr Einträge werden.


----------



## Synner (17. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

was sagt ihr zu meinem OC?  war mein ertes mal

ich lasse ihn auf 4,5GHz mit 1,250Volt im Bios
Value im idle: Durchschnittlich zwischen 1,248v - 1,264v
Max CPU VCore: 1,280V
Max temps: mit stress test 67-70grad
und im idle: 31-35grad

hier Bild 1: Gyazo - eb36fddd4c46c6dba54ac51ba5e333e.png
hier Bild 2: Gyazo - 1378f685288c8ce61335188c6c1921.png


----------



## hanrot (17. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Schön, dass du es geschafft hast!
Für Spiele von Interesse wäre eigentlich deine single Core Leistung. Die wenigsten Spiele skalieren richtig gut mit der Thread-Anzahl. Wenn du direkt in die Liste mit rein möchtest schau dir doch bitte die erste Seite an


----------



## Synner (17. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> Schön, dass du es geschafft hast!
> Für Spiele von Interesse wäre eigentlich deine single Core Leistung. Die wenigsten Spiele skalieren richtig gut mit der Thread-Anzahl. Wenn du direkt in die Liste mit rein möchtest schau dir doch bitte die erste Seite an



findet ihr die Temps usw ok?
nach einer stunden BF4 alles auf Max settings.
Gyazo - 5f3beec9ec57486 a4b6 32921fe2 3d.png


----------



## hanrot (17. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Das sieht unbedenklich aus bei dir. 68 C bzw 76 C als Spitzenwert ist undramatisch. Die Spannung ist ebenfalls OK. Bf4 nutzt auch ausnahmsweise SMT ganz gut.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (18. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

So ist entsprechend *geupdated* 



MrHide schrieb:


> v1.75 | 2348 | 100025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) |  Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10  64bit | OC: Ja Link



Bist nun auch drinnen, hab dir allerdings mal bei den Multithread-Punkten eine 0 geklaut


----------



## Scoch (25. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update!*

Heute scheint mein i5 einen besseren Tag gehabt zu haben als letztes mal 

Singlethread: 2231 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,47V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 8697 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4,9GHz/ 1,47V | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC |  Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL 11-11-11-32| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## Scottvishnu (25. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Singlethread: 1729 | Scottvishnu | Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8 GHz/1.049 V | AsRock H97 Pro4 | 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600MHz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein(AllCore Turbo) | Link

Multithread: 7408 | Scottvishnu  | Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8 GHz/1.049 V | AsRock H97 Pro4 | 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600MHz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Nein(AllCore Turbo) | Link


----------



## flotus1 (26. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Multithread: 32820 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @2,7Ghz | Dell 0NK70N | 256GB Crucial DDR3-1866 reg ECC | Windows 10 Pro | OC: nein | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (26. März 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ihr werdet alle drei im Laufe des morgigen Tages hinzugefügt bzw. geupdated. 

Edit: ist nun gemacht, hatte gestern mit meiner Simson zu tun... ^^


----------



## zotac2012 (2. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Single Core: 2181 | Zotac2012 | Intel i5-4690K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,50V | MSI B85-G41 PC Mate | G.Skill Sniper 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link

Multi Core: 8484  | Zotac2012 | Intel i5-4690K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,50V  | MSI B85-G41 PC Mate | G.Skill Sniper 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (3. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Single Core: 2181 | Multi Core: 8484 | Zotac2012 | Intel i5-4690K @ 4,8 GHz / 1,50V | MSI B85-G41 PC Mate | G.Skill Sniper 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ja | Link



Bitte nochmal so wie es eigentlich sein sollte... nämlich getrennt.
Grund ist (wie immer) dass es sonst jeder so macht.

Also:

Single Core: usw.

Multi Core: usw.


----------



## zotac2012 (4. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

@ xXDanielHDXx
Sorry, habe es oben abgeändert. Wollte nicht so viel Platz verschwenden, war wohl keine gute Idee


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (5. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Ist ja nicht tragisch, hab dich in die Liste gepackt 

(*Update*)


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> 2008 | 12950 | nonamez78| Intel i7 5930k @ 4,5 GHz / 1.250 V | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 32 GB HyperX Predator DDR4-2400 CL12 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link



In der Rang Liste konnte ich meine Werte auch nach über einem Monat nicht finden. Wurden sie übersehen, oder hab ich was falsch gemacht ?


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (7. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> In der Rang Liste konnte ich meine Werte auch nach über einem Monat nicht finden. Wurden sie übersehen, oder hab ich was falsch gemacht ?



du hattest ebenfalls falsch gepostet  und ist ja auch bis heute nicht geändert wurden.


----------



## kroy (15. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Single Thread: 1547 | kroy | Xeon W3680 @4,4GHz/1.472V | Gigabyte X58a-UD7 | Kingston HyperX T1 6GB @2000 MHz (8-8-8-24 t1) | Windows 10 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link**

Multi Thread: 10136 | kroy | **Xeon W3680 ** @4,4GHz/1.472V | **Gigabyte X58a-UD7** | **Kingston HyperX T1** 6GB @2000 MHz (8-8-8-24 t1) | Windows 10 **Enterprise** 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link*


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (17. April 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

so, ich bin erstmal auf Klassenfahrt. Nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder da, dann werden auch die ganzen "[B.][/B.]" (ohne Punkt) entfernt und es in die Liste aufgenommen. Auch wenn ich es gerne nächstes mal ohne so viele [B.][/B.] hätte.
Sorry, aber ist mir jetzt zu viel, bin verdammt müde^^ 



kroy schrieb:


> *Single Thread: 1547 | kroy | Xeon W3680 @4,4GHz/1.472V | Gigabyte X58a-UD7 | Kingston HyperX T1 6GB @2000 MHz (8-8-8-24 t1) | Windows 10 Enterprise 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link**
> 
> Multi Thread: 10136 | kroy | **Xeon W3680 ** @4,4GHz/1.472V | **Gigabyte X58a-UD7** | **Kingston HyperX T1** 6GB @2000 MHz (8-8-8-24 t1) | Windows 10 **Enterprise** 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link*



(sieht im Original recht komisch aus. mal fett, mal noch fetter geschrieben...)


----------



## Scalon (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

weichen die Ergebnisse ab wenn man die (aktuelle) Version 1.76 nimmt? Oder kann man auch mit 1.76 Benchmarks posten?


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

probieren geht über studieren, ich habs (noch) nicht probiert


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Single Thread: 1702 |  Guru4GPU | Intel Core i7 2600K @4,5GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | G.Skill TridentX 8GB @2133 MHz (9-10-10-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 7411  |  Guru4GPU | Intel Core i7 2600K @4,5GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | G.Skill TridentX 8GB @2133 MHz (9-10-10-28) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
*
Und ein liches Dankeschön an xXDanielHDXx


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> - Auf den Screenshot (per DRUCKEN Taste + STRG + V in Bildbearbeitungsprogramm) gehören folgende CPU-Z Tabs: *Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM*


*

Ich habe da ne bessere Methode : darf ich vorstellen? Das Windoof Snipping Tool (Ja Windows hat so etwas, habe ich auch jetzt erst gemerkt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach auf die Schaltfläche "Neu" klicken, den bereich auswählen und dann Speichern - fertig *


----------



## hanrot (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

Hab jetzt auch mal meine Version auf 1.76 geupdatet. In den Changelogs steht nichts von einem veränderten Benchmark und spaßeshalber habe ich auch noch jeweils 3 Messungen durchgeführt, wobei die Ergebnisse nicht relevant voneinander abwichen. Man kann also getrost auch die Benchmarks der neuen Version hier mit aufnehmen


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark*

*Update* ist gemacht


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Hab grade mein alten Laptop gequält 

*Single Thread: 526 | Guru4GPU | Intel Pentium T2330 @1,6GHz/1.250V | Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 | SK Hynix 2GB @533 MHz (4-4-4-12) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK 
Multi Thread: 966 | Guru4GPU | Intel Pentium T2330 @1,6GHz/1.250V | Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 | SK Hynix 2GB @533 MHz (4-4-4-12) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK*


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Nur mal so als Idee: Wenn du einen Thread für alle CPU-Z-Versionen nutzt, solltest du vielleicht eine Spalte "Version" hinzufügen.
Wer weiß, wie sich die Versionen bei den Ergebnissen unterscheiden.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Idee: Wenn du einen Thread für alle CPU-Z-Versionen nutzt, solltest du vielleicht eine Spalte "Version" hinzufügen.
> Wer weiß, wie sich die Versionen bei den Ergebnissen unterscheiden.



Werde ich machen, sobald die Ergebnisse von 1.75/1.76 nicht mit neueren Ergebnissen gleich aufliegen.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Also bei mir kommen mit identischen Settings bei V1.76 etwas weniger Punkte raus als bei V1.75. Von daher denke ich sollte man (wenn dann schon) separate Listen erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(4,5 GHz)


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommen mit identischen Settings bei V1.76 etwas weniger Punkte raus als bei V1.75. Von daher denke ich sollte man (wenn dann schon) separate Listen erstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für den Test  FInd ich super, dass du das extra für diesen Thread machst.
Aber das sind Differenzen von 0.9567... %, *können* ja auch Abweichungen sein.
Ich würde es erstmal bei einer Liste belassen.


----------



## hanrot (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Ich habe eben Pro Version 3 Tests mit identischen Settings durchgeführt und hatte damit im Single core Bereich Abweichungen von maximal 3 Punkten und im Multi Thread etwas höhere Als Softy. 
Hast du den Test denn mehrmals durchlaufen lassen oder könnte das einfach Pech gewesen sein?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Das schreit ja geradezu nach einer statistischen Auswertung.
Mit einer Stichprobengröße von 10 schätze ich eine Standardabweichung von 0,16% single und 1,84% multi (6-Kerner mit SMT) ab.
Getestet mit Version 1.76.

Setzen wir 3 Standardabweichungen als Grenze zur Signifikanz an besteht kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, die beobachteten Abweichungen zwischen den Versionen sind kleiner.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Version 1.76:    Single Core : 1820             Multicore : 7664 
Version 1.75:    Single Core : 1820             Multicore : 7804

i7 4770k @ 4 GHz (24/7 Settings)

Das ganze ist der Schnitt aus je 5 durchläufen.

Nachtrag: war beides mit leichter Hintergrundlast, aber gleichmäßig bei beiden Versionen.

Habs nochmal ohne jedgliche Hintergrund-Last getestet und wie gehabt deutlich mehr Punkte bei der 1.75 Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Wie soll ich es machen?
Ich sehe da 3 Möglichkeiten:

1) Ab jetzt nur noch 1.75 Ergebnisse annehmen, 1.76 Ergebnisse entfernen

2) Thread komplett auf 1.76 umstellen (viele Ergebnisse wären Weg -> weniger zum Vergleichen)

3) Es so lassen wie jetzt, und einen Tipp hinzufügen in den Startpost, dass man mit 1.75 etwas mehr Punkte erhalten kann.

Wie seht ihr das? Welche Variante würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Scalon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

ich würde beide Versionen akzeptieren, dafür eine weitere Spalte für die Version einfügen. So kann man immer noch grob (versionsübergreifend) vergleichen und direkt innerhalb der Version. Es ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die 1.77 erscheint und dann für jede Version einen eigenen Thread finde ich zu viel des Guten, meine Meinung


----------



## flotus1 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

4. das was Scalon vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Den Vorschlag von Scalon finde ich auch gut


----------



## sleipDE (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Single Thread: 1906 | sleipDE| Intel i7-3770 @4,223GHz / 0.968V | Asrock Z77 Pro 3 | Klevv KM3N8GX2 16GB @2196,4 MHz / CL 11-12-11-25 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 8009 | sleipDE | Intel i7-3770 @4,223GHz / 0.968V | Asrock Z77 Pro 3 | Klevv KM3N8GX2 16GB @2196,4 MHz / CL 11-12-11-25 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag von Scalon finde ich auch gut


He, ich hab das zuerst vorgeschlagen!!!


----------



## hanrot (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Den Vorschlag von iGameKudan, der dann von Scalon wieder aufgegriffen wurde finde ich auch gut


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*

Vorschlag #4, welcher von iGameKudan zuerst erwähnt wurde, wird heute noch übernommen


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z 1.76 Benchmark*



hanrot schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag von iGameKudan, der dann von Scalon wieder aufgegriffen wurde finde ich auch gut



Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos und vollinhaltlich an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

So ist nun geändert 
War gestern leider ganz schwer beschäftigt mit Panzer fahren


----------



## Skilluminati (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.75 | 1893| Skilluminati| Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4173MHz/Auto| Asus Z97-Pro Gamer | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @1866 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 1.75 | 8140 | Skilluminati| Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4173MHz/Auto| Asus Z97-Pro Gamer | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @1866 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* wurde gestern schon gemacht, aber ich schreibs mal nochmal hin


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.76 | 2090 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK 
Multi Thread: 1.76 | 4750 |pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.76 | 2090 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
> Multi Thread: 1.76 | 4750 |pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,2GHz/1.284V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2432MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
> 
> 
> ...



bist drin  (*Update*)


----------



## Gerry_N2o (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

ich habe zuerst nicht mal  gewusst das dies mit CPU-Z geht dann habe ich es auch mal ausprobiert

und das kommt bei mir raus


----------



## type_o (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Update: 

Single Thread:
 1.76 | 1518| type_o | i5 4460 @ 3,3 GHz / 1,15V | Gigabyte  Z97P-D3 | 8  GB DDR3-1600@ oc1800 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread:
1.76 | 5521 | type_o | 5 4460 @ 3,3 GHz / 1,15V | Gigabyte  Z97P-D3 | 8  GB DDR3-1600@ oc1800 CL9 | Win7 | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## panos7 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread:
1.76 | 1464| panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4122 MHz / 1,248V |Gigabyte X58 - UD7 Extreme | 12 GB DDR3-1866 CL9 | Win10 | OC: Ja |  LINK

Multi Thread:
1.76 | 9369 |panos7 | Xeon W3690 @ 4122 MHz / 1,248V | Gigabyte X58 - UD7 Extreme | 12 GB DDR3-1866  CL9 | Win10 | OC: Ja |  LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* wurde gemacht.
Nächstes wird schneller gehen


----------



## S754 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.76 | 275 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 1.76 | 822 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172 MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | LINK

Die Ergebnisse sind echt miserabel trotz 41% mehr Takt 

(CPU Spannung stimmt im Screenshot nicht, da gerade im Leerlauf)


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



S754 schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.76 | 275 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | LINK
> Multi Thread: 1.76 | 822 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @2336MHz/1.272V | ASUS AM1I-A | G.Skill Sniper 4GB @ 1172 MHz | Windows XP | OC: Ja | LINK
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind echt miserabel trotz 41% mehr Takt
> ...



Ich vertraue dir mal 

*Update* ist gemacht.

Endlich ist mein G3258 vom letzten Platz runter


----------



## MaxDau (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread:
1.76 | 1852|MaxDau| Intel i7 3770k @ 4300 MHz  / 1,128V |ASRock Z77 Extreme4 | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL10 | Win10 | OC: Ja | LINK

Multi Thread:
1.76 | 8126|MaxDau| Intel i7 3770k @ 4300 MHz  / 1,128V |ASRock Z77 Extreme4 | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL10 | Win10 | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## MaxDau (1. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread:
1.76 | 2449|MaxDau| Intel i7 6700k @ 4900 MHz  / 1,360V |Asus ROG Maximus Hero | 32 GB DDR4-2800 CL14 | Win10 | OC: Ja | LINK

Multi Thread:
1.76 | 10840|MaxDau| Intel i7 6700k @ 4900 MHz  / 1,360V |Asus ROG Maximus Hero | 32 GB DDR4-2800 CL14 | Win10 | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (1. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* wurde gemacht


----------



## pagani-s (1. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

update mit 4,4ghz.
sry das da 2 bilder sind aber ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das 1. fehlgeschlagene bild wegbekomme.


Single Thread: 1.76 | 2177 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,4GHz/1.428V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2536MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK 
Multi Thread: 1.76 | 4983 |pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 @4,4GHz/1.428V | Gigabyte z170 hd3p | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @2536MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxDau (3. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Gehts hier um einmalig erreichte Höchstwerte oder um stabile Systeme?
Gibt es irgendwelche Regeln bezüglich erlaubte Kühlung oder einfach max. Punkte um jeden Preis?


----------



## flotus1 (3. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Wenn du dabei deine CPU grillst ist es deine Sache. Was zählt sind Punkte und dass es noch für einen Screenshot gereicht hat.
In diesem Sinne, volle Kraft voraus


----------



## MaxDau (3. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei deine CPU grillst ist es deine Sache. Was zählt sind Punkte und dass es noch für einen Screenshot gereicht hat.
> In diesem Sinne, volle Kraft voraus



Kann man sich auf HWMonitor verlassen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (10. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

normalerweise schon^^ aber die Temperaturen auf dem Screen sind schon ziemlich niedrig...


----------



## flotus1 (10. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe hat der Kollege einen CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element. Durchaus plausibel dass die CPU im Idle leicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kommt.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (11. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe hat der Kollege einen CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element. Durchaus plausibel dass die CPU im Idle leicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kommt.



Muss ich übersehen haben


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (13. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

2094 | 8821 | 1.76 | Hunting_Nergal | i7 4790k @ 4,6 GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-28 1T | Windows 10 Home 64 Bit | OC: Ja


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (13. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> 2094 | 8821 | 1.76 | Hunting_Nergal | i7 4790k @ 4,6 GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3 2400 11-12-12-28 1T | Windows 10 Home 64 Bit | OC: Ja



Bitte im Startpost nachsehen, wie hier gepostet wird, sonst gucken es sich andere ab (hatten wir hier bereits^^). Danke


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (15. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Sorry, mach ich doch glatt

Single Thread: 1.75 | 2094 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Multi Thread: 1.75 | 8821 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 

an der Form solls nicht scheitern


----------



## MaxDau (16. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe hat der Kollege einen CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element. Durchaus plausibel dass die CPU im Idle leicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kommt.



Nein, ist eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (17. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Sorry, mach ich doch glatt
> 
> Single Thread: 1.75 | 2094 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
> Multi Thread: 1.75 | 8821 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
> ...



Link nach dem letzten | bitte noch


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (19. August 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.75 | 2094 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja |
Multi Thread: 1.75 | 8821 | Hunting_Nergal | Intel i7 4790K @4,6GHz/1,176V | ASUS Maximus VII Ranger | Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @2400MHz | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja |

bin grad zu doof den screenshot als link einzufügen statt als Miniaturansicht, sorry


----------



## Emanmodnar (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: v1.76 | 1988 | Emanmodnar | i7 6800k@6x4.1Ghz/ 1.363V | MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition | 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB DDR4 3000 Mhz CL 15-16-16-35 | Windows 10 Home 64bit | OC: JA |  Link

Multi Thread: v1.76 | 12119 | Emanmodnar | i7 6800k@6x4.1Ghz/ 1.363V | MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition | 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB DDR4 3000 Mhz CL 15-16-16-35 | Windows 10 Home 64bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe kein sehr gutes Modell erwischt :/ 4.2 Ghz werde ich nicht nutzen können, da ich dafür um die 1.45 Volt brauche würde, was mir für den "daily use" etwas zu knackig ist

Edit: Hoffe, das Format passt jetzt^^


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



Emanmodnar schrieb:


> v1.76 | 1988 | 12119 | Emanmodnar | i7 6800k@(6x4.1Ghz) 1.363V | MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition | 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB DDR4 3000 Mhz CL 15-16-16-35 | Windows 10 Home 64bit | OC: JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...anking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-i7-6800k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte den Startpost wegen Formatierung lesen und deinen Post entsprechend ändern, dann kann ich dich hinzufügen.


----------



## eisenhardt (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Will auch in die liste 

*Single Thread: 1.77 | 1717 |eisenhardt | xeon w3690 @4.8ghz 1.51volt | P6T Deluxe v2 | samsung ecc @2400 MHz | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Multi Thread: 1.77 | 11108 | eisenhardt | **xeon w3690 @4.8ghz 1.51volt** | **P6T Deluxe v2** |** samsung ecc @2400 MHz** | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |  
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EightFinger (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.77 | 1187 | EightFinger| AMD FX-8350 @ 4,1Ghz @1,42V | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 1.77 | 7540 | EightFinger | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,1Ghz @1,42V | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## Saguya (3. November 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread*: *v1.77 | 2429 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link
Multi Thread*:  *v1.77 |  9297 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (3. November 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

CPU mit ThrottleStop auf den höchsten Turbomultiplikator forciert, deswegen mal im Zweifel das OC auf ja gesetzt.
Single Thread*: *v1.77 | 1665 | DrDave | i7 4720HQ @ 3,6GHz | Lenovo Y50-70 | 16GB DDR311-11-11-28 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link
Multi Thread*: *v1.77 | 6813 | DrDave | i7 4720HQ @ 3,6GHz | Lenovo Y50-70 | 16GB DDR311-11-11-28 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link


----------



## Bariphone (14. November 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Hier mein Alltags OC auf dem AMD FX 8320E mein Ziel versuchen unter 1,3V zu bleiben.

Single Thread: v.177 | 1288| Bariphone | AMD FX 8320E @ 4,41Ghz| Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX Rev.3| 16GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-41 2T| Windows 10 64 Bit| OC: ja
Multi Thread: v.177  | 8355| Bariphone | AMD FX 8320E @ 4,41Ghz| Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX Rev.3| 16GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-41 2T| Windows 10 64 Bit| OC: ja


----------



## Hawky1980 (18. November 2016)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Hier mal ein leicht optmierter FX 

Single Thread: v.177 | 1590| Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,4 Ghz| Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 | 16GB DDR3 11-13-13-32-45 2T| Windows 10 64 Bit| OC: ja Link
Multi Thread: v.177 | 10305| Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,4 Ghz| Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0| 16GB DDR3 11-13-13-32-45 2T| Windows 10 64 Bit| OC: ja Link


----------



## KeBeNe (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.75 | 1414 | KeBeNe | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @3,1GHz/1,2V | Asrock  EP2C602-4L/D16| Micron 128GB ECC @1333MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein |Link
Multi Thread: 1.75 | 22029 | KeBeNe | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W @3,1GHz/1,2V | Asrock  EP2C602-4L/D16| Micron 128GB ECC @1333MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein |Link


----------



## AlexanderLu (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Single Thread: 1.78 | 1569 | AlexanderLu | X5650 @4,4GHz/1.36V | X58A-UD3R | Corsair 12GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK fehlt
Single Thread: 1.78 | 10164 | AlexanderLu | X5650 @4,4GHz/1.36V | X58A-UD3R | Corsair 12GB @1600 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK fehlt

Wie geht das mit dem Link setzen hier?


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit dem Link setzen hier?



Startpost lesen


----------



## Scoch (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Gab ein kleines Upgrade 

Singlethread: 2513 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5GHz/ 1,28V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 11014 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5GHz/ 1,28V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-17-17-35| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* ist gemacht.


----------



## Saguya (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

****Update***


Single Thread**: v1.76 | 2437 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA |** Link**
Multi Thread: v1.76 | 9448 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

_Edit: [size=+2]*UPDATE*[/size] natürlich ^^_

Etwas Luft nach oben war dann doch noch 

Singlethread: 2698 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5,3GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3200MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK
Multithread: 11195 | Scoch | Core i7 7700K @ 5,1GHz/ 1,35V | MSI Z270 XPower Gaming Titanium | Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR4 3000MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (2. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Scoch ist *geupdated*.

Saguya bitte ich die Farbcodes zu entfernen, um es einheitlich zu halten.
Normalerweise hätte ich es ja selbst gemacht, aber das ist etwas zu viel ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (2. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Scoch ist *geupdated*.
> 
> Saguya bitte ich die Farbcodes zu entfernen, um es einheitlich zu halten.
> Normalerweise hätte ich es ja selbst gemacht, aber das ist etwas zu viel ^^
> ...




Ok, sind doch wohl etwas viel Ö_ö hab mal die Farben rausgenommen.


----------



## Backfisch579 (3. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Will hier auch mal meinen Score posten:

Single Thread: 1.78.1 | 1959 | Backfisch579 | 4770K@4,4GHz/1.376V | Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H | Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Single Thread: 1.78.1 | 8355 | Backfisch579 | 4770K@4,4GHz/1.376V | Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H | Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (3. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* ist gemacht 
Backfisch579 und Saguya sind nun in der Liste.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Bin schon drauf gespannt, bis der erste Ryzen in der Liste auftaucht


----------



## Watertouch (4. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Da isser auch schon 
Erstmal non-OC, nur mit fixed Boost, OC Ergebnisse gibts ein ander Mal.


Singlethread 1.78.1 | 2131 | Watertouch | AMD RyZen R7 1700 3.7GHz 1.16V | MSi B350 Tomahawk | 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4-2133 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | Link

Multithread 1.78.1 | 18006 | Watertouch | AMD RyZen R7 1700 3.7GHz 1.16V | MSi B350 Tomahawk | 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4-2133 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: nein | Link








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidreh1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] CPU-Z 1.75 Benchmark  (in Arbeit)*

AMD Ryzen 1700

2292/19760 mit 3.5Ghz nach erster Übertacktung.

2x Crosair 8GB 3000MHz
Asus Prime X 370-Pro
AMD Radeon 7850 2GB
Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Stärkere OCs kommen die Tage, mommentan leider nur mit Boxed


----------



## freizeitmanager (15. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

So jetzt im aktuellenh Thread:

V1.78.3| Singlecore 1484 | Multicore 23019 | Freizeitmanager | Intel Xeon E5-2690 v4 @3,200 Ghz @ 1,068V| Asus X99-E WS/USB3.1| Samsung - DDR4 - 16 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 2400 MHz EEC 17-17-17-39-42-1T| Win 7 Pro 64Bit| OC: Nein |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panos7 (21. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Update

Singlethread 1.77 | 1609 | panos7 | XEON W3690 @ 4521MHz 1.392V | Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | 12GB Gskill Trident DDR3@1866 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link

Multithread 1.77 | 10401 | panos7 | XEON W3690 @ 4521MHz 1.392V| Gigabyte X58 Extreme UD7 | 12GB Gskill Trident DDR3@1866 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja |  Link


----------



## Bohrwardor (23. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Hallo Zsm,

Singlethread 1.78 | 2041 | bohrwardor | Intel 5930K @ 4500MHz 1.490V | ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME | 32GB Cruxial DDR4@2666 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link

Multithread 1.78 | 13021 | bohrwardor |Intel 5930K @ 4625MHz 1.480V | ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME  | 32GB Cruxial DDR4@2666 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link


----------



## biohaufen (24. März 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Sooo, ich habe auch mal gespielt. 

Singlethread 1.78.3 | 2353 | biohaufen | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 4.0GHz 1.42V  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4@2868 | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link

Multithread 1.78.3 | 20719  | biohaufen | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 4.0GHz 1.42V  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4@2868 | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. April 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Multi Thread: 1.78 | 20009 | Shizophrenic | 2x Xeon E5-2670 Stock 1,15V  | Supermicro X9DAI | Samsung/Elpedia 64GB @1600 MHz (11-11-11-29 1T) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK *


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

*Update* wurde gemacht.


----------



## JackTheHero (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Multi Thread: 1.79 | 2929 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Single Thread: 1.79 | 575 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.9 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (7. Juni 2017)

Link fehlt, bitte hinzufügen.


----------



## JackTheHero (7. Juni 2017)

Done.


----------



## JackTheHero (7. Juni 2017)

4.8 Ghz 

Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 2870.3 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.8 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 570 | JackTheHero | 1x Intel Core i7 7700K @4.8 Ghz | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroud23 (9. Juni 2017)

Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 2806.4 | Stroud23 | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.7 Ghz | Asus Maximus IX Code | Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W @CL15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
 Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 554.3 | Stroud23 | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.7 Ghz | Asus Maximus IX Code | Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W  @CL15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## RedBrain (12. Juni 2017)

Main (Desktop):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-Single Thread 
1.79.1 | 340.5 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Core i7 3770 at 4x3.4 Ghz +SMT (34 x 99.98 Mhz / Auto-V) | ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 | 4x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP CML16GX3M4A1600C9  @CL9-9-9-24 2T (XMP profile) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link *
*-Multi Thread 
1.79.1 | 1708 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Core i7 3770 at 4x3.4 Ghz +SMT (34 x 99.98 Mhz / Auto-V) | ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 | 4x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP CML16GX3M4A1600C9  @CL9-9-9-24 2T (XMP profile) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link *


Retro (Desktop):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-Single Thread 
1.79.1 | 0.3 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Pentium III-S at 1x1.26 Ghz (9.5 x 133.37 Mhz / Auto-V) | Elitegroup P6S5AT | 1x 512 MB Corsair VS512MB400  @CL2.5-3-3-8 | Windows 2000 Professional SP4 | OC: Nein | Link  *

Alte CPU-Z version:


Spoiler



1.78.3 | 113 | RedBrain | 1x Intel Pentium III-S at 1x1.26 Ghz (9.5 x 133.37 Mhz / Auto-V) | Elitegroup P6S5AT | 1x 512 MB Corsair VS512MB400  @CL2.5-3-3-8 | Windows 2000 Professional SP4 | OC: Nein | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Juni 2017)

*Update* hab ich gemacht.


----------



## Saguya (15. Juni 2017)

Wir sollten uns glaub ich mal, auf eine vers. entscheiden was cpu-z angeht.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (19. Juni 2017)

Anhand der Menge an Ergebnissen in 1.75, würde ich wenn dann diese Version wählen.
Funktioniert der Benchmark auch mit neueren CPU's, die es beim 1.75 Release noch nicht gab?


----------



## DrDave (19. Juni 2017)

Es sollte mindestens 1.79 genutzt werden, da dort der interne Benchmark geändert sowie der Ryzen fix reingekommen ist (Wegen AMD Ryzen: Neue Version des CPU-Z-Benchmarks). Kann bei zukünftigen CPUs natürlich wieder passieren. Solange der interne Benchmark nicht geändert wird, sollten alle neueren Versionen als 1.79 das gleiche Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## Saguya (21. Juni 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Es sollte mindestens 1.79 genutzt werden, da dort der interne Benchmark geändert sowie der Ryzen fix reingekommen ist (Wegen AMD Ryzen: Neue Version des CPU-Z-Benchmarks). Kann bei zukünftigen CPUs natürlich wieder passieren. Solange der interne Benchmark nicht geändert wird, sollten alle neueren Versionen als 1.79 das gleiche Ergebnis bringen.



Denke ich auch, aber dann sollten wir auch die alten Ergebnisse löschen und alles neues sauber machen ^^


----------



## AMD-FXler (21. Juni 2017)

Ich kanns nicht lassen xD

Hier mein R7 1800X

Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 4966 | AMD-FXler | 1x AMD Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4,0 Ghz 1,352v | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | HyperX Fury 2933 @ 16-17-17-35-66 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link 
Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 455 | AMD-FXler | 1x AMD Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4,0 Ghz 1,352v  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | HyperX Fury 2933 @ 16-17-17-35-66 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## PCFreak02 (30. Juni 2017)

Version 1.78.1 | 2660 | 4727 | PCFreak02 | Intel i7 7700K @ 5.3 GHz/1.424 V | ASUS Maximus IX Apex | G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 4133 MHz 17-17-17-37 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/959717d1498847782-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-1.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCFreak02 (30. Juni 2017)

Version 1.78.1 | 2602 | 11433 | PCFreak02 | Intel i7 7700K @ 5.2 GHz/1.408 V | ASUS Maximus IX Apex | G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 4133 MHz 17-17-17-37 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/959718d1498848088-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-2.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (2. Juli 2017)

So, *Update* ist gemacht.

@PCFreak02: Bitte mit Link am Ende und Version am Anfang versehen, dann bist du mit drin. 

Was ich davon halte das Thema neu aufzusetzen für Version 1.79?
An sich gute Idee, jedoch gehen leider min. 80% der Ergebnisse (da alte Version) verloren, eventuell könnte man ja alle alten Ergebnisse in meinen reservierten Posts unterbringen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*

Definitiv, weil die 1.79 Ergebnisse ja gänzlich anders ausfallen.


----------



## AMD-FXler (2. Juli 2017)

Wäre auch dafür, zumindest eine neue Liste für 1.79 zu machen.
Bei den älteren Versionen fehlen auch die neuen Prozessoren.
Schade ist, das die unterschiedlichen Versionen unterschiedlich berechnen. Sonst könnte man die "alten" Scores 1:1 übernehmen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (15. August 2017)

Hier noch meine Werte mitm 1.76er. Fürn 1.80er bräuchte es eine neue Tabelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (20. August 2017)

Ich glaube ich mache es der Einfachheit halber so, dass ich die Ergebnisse von 1.79+ nehme und in die reservierten Posts einfüge. Ist ja aber im Prinzip auch egal, welche Versionsnummer 1-2 Posts weiter oben im Thread ist^^

Edit: bin nun dabei.

Edit2: Bin fertig, neue Tabelle ist da. 
Werde evtl. selbst nochmal neu benchen für 1.79+. 

So hier mein Ergebnis mit 4.7 GHz (4.9 GHz / 1.45V gingen komischer Weise nicht mehr, selbst 4.8 gab sofort einen BSOD... Chip Degration? Weil es lief ja mal exakt so bei mir ^^ )

Single Thread: 1.80.1 | 488.0 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,7GHz/1.348V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.80.1 | 1968.9 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel i5 4690k @4,7GHz/1.348V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## JayR91 (23. August 2017)

Hier auch mal auf die schnelle, Skylake-X scheint sehr taktfreudig zu sein.
Single Thread: 1.80.0 | 592.2 | JayR91 | Intel i7 7820X @4,999GHz/1.28V | X299 MSI M7 Ack | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.80.0 | 5598.4 | JayR91 | Intel i7 7820X @4,999GHz/1.28V | X299 MSI M7 Ack | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3000 MHz | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |

Wer weiß wie viel noch geht.


----------



## JackTheHero (23. August 2017)

Skylake-X ist auch eine geile CPU, egal was die anderen sagen.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (24. August 2017)

*Update* ist erledigt. 

Glückwunsch zu Platz 1 in beiden 1.79+ Ranglisten!


----------



## PCFreak02 (27. August 2017)

Meine Ergebnisse für Version 1.80.1

Single Thread: Version 1.80.1 | 614 | PCFreak02 | Intel i7 7700K @ 5.2 GHz/1.408 V | ASUS Maximus IX Apex | G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 4133 MHz 17-17-17-37 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja  |  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=967434&d=1503828483
Multi Thread: Version 1.80.1 | 3136 | PCFreak02 |  Intel i7 7700K @ 5.2 GHz/1.408 V | ASUS Maximus IX Apex | G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 4133 MHz 17-17-17-37 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja  | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=967434&d=1503828483


----------



## Pyrodactil (27. August 2017)

Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit meine 1.76er & diese 1.80.1er Werte eintragen, Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (27. August 2017)

Mit 1.80.1 erreicht man schlechtere Ergebnisse als mit 1.79.1, reproduzierbar.

1.79.1 Ergebnisse mit gleichem Takt

Single Thread: 1.80.1 | 540 | JackTheHero | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.8 Ghz @1.344 Volt | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.80.1 | 2840 | JackTheHero | Intel Core i7 7700K @4.8 Ghz @1.344 Volt | Asus PRIME Z270-P | Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 @CL15-17-17-35 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2017)

Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 319 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link
Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 3723 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



34W CPU Verbrauch während der Bench läuft
13W SoC Verbrauch während der Bench läuft
--> CPU+SoC Power = max Verbrauch 47W während Bench 
CPU Temp max 42°C mit AMDs stock Kühler @ ~800 RPM
(overclocking war gestern^^)

Hab mal paar Bonus Infos geschrieben, vllt interessiert es wen.


----------



## JayR91 (28. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 319 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link
> Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 3723 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link
> 
> 
> ...



Schon Interessant wie wenig die CPU so verbraucht, aber wen interessiert schon der Verbrauch?


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.79.1 | 319 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link
> Multi Thread: 1.79.1 | 3723 | Duvar |  AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,0 Ghz 0,896V | MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2666 @ 16-16-16-32-52 1T @ 1.15V & 0.881V SoC| Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein aber UC | Link
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz? "OC war gestern?" ... wenn du wüßtest 

Wenn ich Strom sparen will, nehm ich mein Handy und nicht den PC.


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2017)

@4K ist es unwichtig ob die CPU mit 3GHz oder 4GHz läuft, habe kein einzigen FPS mehr mit max OC, also warum nicht 3GHz nutzen?^^
Kommt halt drauf an, mit welcher Auflösung ihr zockt, welche Grafikkarte/Games ihr nutzt etc pp.
Wenns was bringen würde, würde ich natürlich mehr Takt drauf jagen. (habe ja die Option und kann es bei Bedarf nutzen)

Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden, mein kompletter Rechner verbraucht beim zocken @ 4K rund 260W. (Settings siehe Signatur)
Hab jetzt mal getestet, wenn ich den VRAM von +400 wieder auf +0 bringe, spare ich weitere 8W^^
JayR91 sein PC hat mit max OC vllt 10% mehr FPS @ 4K Games im Vergleich zu meinem Setup/Settings aus meiner Signatur)

Es geht hier auch nicht darum, um die paar Pennys im Jahr zu sparen.
Es ist halt unnötig und warum nicht optimieren und wenn man bereit ist, bissl was zu opfern (in meinem Beispiel bei der Grafikkarte), bekommt man im Austausch viel Gutes, wie zB kühlen/leisen PC + einen sehr sparsamen.
Da kann ich schon auf ggf 10% FPS verzichten, weil meist reißen es die 4-5 FPS auch nicht mehr raus, da gehe ich lieber mit den Settings minimal zurück, ohne das man einen Unterschied zu max Settings sieht und habe dann einen deutlich stärkeren FPS Schub als die mickrigen 4 FPS^^
Bissl die Komponenten schonen schadet doch nicht Mensch


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (29. August 2017)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit meine 1.76er & diese 1.80.1er Werte eintragen, Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du es so postest wie vorgegeben gerne (Also nicht nur das Bild rein und kümmer dich). Denn abtippen werde ich das nicht... 
Geht einfach darum, dass sich andere das nicht abgucken und Ausnahmen werden sonst zur Regel.


*Update*: Duvar's r7 1700 im Stromsparmodus ist auch drin.. ^^


----------



## kmf (1. September 2017)

Single Thread: 1.80.0 |  411| kmf | AMD RYZEN 7 1800X @4.0 Ghz  @1.38 Volt |Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7| G.Skill  F4-3200C14-8GTZ@CL14-14-14-34-48 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |[RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark
Multi Thread: 1.80.0 | 4971| kmf | AMD RYZEN 7 1800X @4.0 Ghz  @1.38 Volt |Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7 | G.Skill  F4-3200C14-8GTZ@CL14-14-14-34-48 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |[RANKING] CPU-Z  Benchmark





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Posting komplett überarbeitet. Validierung eingefügt, akt. Bench aber noch mit Batabios F5a, Neuen Bench mit aktuellem Bios F6 angehängt. Single = 461, Multi = 4867
Validierung: Link


----------



## Schrotti (3. September 2017)

Single Thread: 1.78.3 | 2356 | Schrotti |  AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 4,05 Ghz 1,375V  | ASUS X370-Pro | G.Skill Trident Z @ 3066 MHz 14-16-16-36 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (3. September 2017)

kmf schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.80.0 |  411| kmf | AMD RYZEN 7 1800X @4.0 Ghz  @1.38 Volt |Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7| G.Skill  F4-3200C14-8GTZ@CL14-14-14-34-48 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
> Multi Thread: 1.80.0 | 4971| kmf | AMD RYZEN 7 1800X @4.0 Ghz  @1.38 Volt |Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7 | G.Skill  F4-3200C14-8GTZ@CL14-14-14-34-48 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja |Link
> 
> 
> ...





Schrotti schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.78.3 | 2356 | Schrotti |  AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 4,05 Ghz 1,375V  | ASUS X370-Pro | G.Skill Trident Z @ 3066 MHz 14-16-16-36 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link bitte mit folgenden CPU-Z Tabs updaten, dann sind eure CPUs in der Liste: *Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2017)

Hai,

ist mir fast peinlich, aber auch ein Fredrippa hat Rechte!

Multi Thread: 1.80.1 | 8609| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ Stock | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link

Single Thread: 1.80.1| 430| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ Stock | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T| Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2017)

Extra aufgeführt, damit man die Skalierung errechnen kann:

Multi Thread: 1.80.1 | 9831.8| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4GHz +-0,1% | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


Single Thread: 1.80.1| 465.5| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4GHz +-0,1GHz | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T| Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## kmf (4. September 2017)

xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Link bitte mit folgenden CPU-Z Tabs updaten, dann sind eure CPUs in der Liste: *Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM*


Nö sorry, ich mach das net noch mal. Lass es dann halt draußen. Wenn's wirklich wen interresiert, welches RAM etc.  kann ja auf den Vali-Link klicken, da steht alles drin.

/edit - seltsam, wenn ich jetzt auf den Vali-Link klicke ist nix mehr da.  Aber egal ich mach's trotzdem nimmer neu.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (4. September 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> ist mir fast peinlich, aber auch ein Fredrippa hat Rechte!
> 
> ...





kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Extra aufgeführt, damit man die Skalierung errechnen kann:
> 
> Multi Thread: 1.80.1 | 9831.8| kampfschaaaf | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4GHz +-0,1% | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200Cl14@2933 CL14-14-14-34-69 1T | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
> 
> ...



Und damit haben wir einen neuen 1. Platz in 1.79+  Schön Threadripper hier zu sehen. 
Habe mal beide Ergebnisse reingenommen, aus Mangel an Ergebnissen von Threadripper und um die Skalierbarkeit zu verdeutlichen.
Ich werde mal die Regeln anpassen, so dass jede CPU *insgesamt* 1 Mal Stock vorkommen darf. Dabei wird der höchste Wert von egal welchem User immer eingefügt (und schlechtere, wenn vorhanden, entfernt).
Natürlich nur wenn es Stock Taktraten sind (Ohne Enhanced / Fixed Turbo usw.).


----------



## gaussmath (9. September 2017)

Multi Thread: 1.80.0 | 10187 | gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4.2GHz +-0,1% | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ 3200Cl15@3200 CL15-15-15-35-48 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=968980&stc=1

Single Thread: 1.80.0 | 477 | gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950 @ 4.2GHz +-0,1% | ASUS ROG ZENITH EXTREME | G.SKILL TridentZ 3200Cl15@3200 CL15-15-15-35-48 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: Ja | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=968980&stc=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinweis wegen Regeln: Egal was ich versuche. Ich bekomme das nicht hin, dass der Link durch einen Platzhalter "Link" ersetzt wird. Sorry!


----------



## JackTheHero (9. September 2017)

Die Spannung ist aber sportlich.


----------



## gaussmath (9. September 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist aber sportlich.



Nichts für den Alltag...  Ich habe aber eine neue Wasserkühlung, die bis 500 Watt spezifiziert ist und den Heatspreader vollständig abdeckt. Sonst würde ich solche Spannungen nicht einstellen.


----------



## JackTheHero (9. September 2017)

Wie läuft er normal?


----------



## gaussmath (9. September 2017)

Kommt drauf an. Entweder mit 3,4 oder 3,7 all core. 4,2 Turbo single core auf 2 Kernen macht er auch gerne. Die Spannungen liegen dabei zwischen 1 und 1,42 Volt.


----------



## pagani-s (17. September 2017)

Single Thread: 1.80 | 559 | pagani-s | I7 6800k @4,4GHz/1.394V | AsRock Fatality x99x Killer | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3200 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK 
Multi Thread: 1.80 | 3947 | pagani-s | I7 6800k @4,4GHz/1.394V | AsRock Fatality x99x Killer | Corsair Vengeance 32GB @3200 MHz  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## Saguya (19. September 2017)

***UPDATE***

Single Thread: v1.80 | 558 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link
Multi Thread: v1.80 | 2201 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


Validated bei cpu-z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (29. September 2017)

*Update* wurde gemacht


----------



## blu-skye (10. Oktober 2017)

Single Thread:
1.80 | 579 | blu-skye | i7-6950X @4.6GHz/1.39V | Asus Rampage V Edition 10 | Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @3400 MHz | Win 10 Pro 64 | OC: Ja Link

Multi Thread:
1.80 | 7091 | blu-skye | i7-6950X @4.6GHz/1.385V | Asus Rampage V Edition 10 | Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @3400 MHz | Win 10 Pro 64 | OC: Ja Link

UPDATE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (11. Oktober 2017)

Mehr geht mit Wakü nicht oder ich muss warten bis es kälter wird und nochmal mit offenen Fenster versuchen 

Single Thread: 
v1.81 | 665 | Chrisch | i5 8600k @ 5,5GHz | ASRock Z370 Gaming K6 | 4x4GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3800 / CL 17-18-18-38T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link

Multi Thread: 
v1.81 | 3753 | Chrisch | i5 8600k @ 5,5GHz | ASRock Z370 Gaming K6 | 4x4GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3800 / CL 17-18-18-38T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Oktober 2017)

Die alte Gurke schlägt sich wacker* 

*Single Thread: 1.81 | 518 | D3N$0 | Intel i5 4670K  @4,6GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z87 Extreme4 | Crucial Ballistix 24GB @2000 MHz / CL 10-11-10-26T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK 

Multi Thread: 1.81 | 2006 | D3N$0 | Intel i5 4670K  @4,6GHz/1.336V | AsRock Z87 Extreme4 | Crucial Ballistix 24GB @2000 MHz / CL 10-11-10-26T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. Oktober 2017)

Rennt wie ein großer der kleine Kaby Lake i5 

Single Thread: 1.81 | 601.9 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz/1.376V| ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Multi Thread: 1.81 | 2320.9 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz/1.376V| ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Die 5.0GHz sind bei mir hinsichtlich Stabilität schon grenzwertig, bei Cinebench R15 schmiert er mir hin und wieder auch mal ab. Der Alpenföhn Olymp müht sich da dann auch schon ordentlich ab und es wird lauter. Booten und CPU-Z sowie ein bisschen herumgesurfe geht aber stabil. Mal sehen ob es mit mehr Spannung noch mehr geht bzw. etwas stabiler wird, was würdet ihr denn so kurzfristig zum benchen als Obergrenze ansehen? Im Alltag fahre ich mit 4,8GHz bei zahmen 1.30V ja wohl auf der sicheren Seite 

Würde bei mir LM unterm HS etwas bringen?

@Chrisch

Das ist ja der Hammer 

5,5GHz bei 1.408V, sag mal, wie viele CPU hast du dafür testen müssen für dieses Golden Sample?  

Der 8600k ist schon ne sehr geile CPU, scheint sehr dankbar für Übertakter zu sein. Die 5.0GHz sollte eigentlich jedes Sample mitmachen. Mich juckts in den Fingern, aber mein 7600k ist ja grad erstmal ein halbes Jahr alt


----------



## Saguya (31. Oktober 2017)

ihhh... bin ja überall all aus den top 3 / 20 raus ... muss echt meinen i5 auf 5Ghz + prügeln, das ich mit den i7 da oben mithalten kann.


----------



## KeBeNe (31. Oktober 2017)

Single Thread: 1.81 | 468,2 | KeBeNe | 1950X stock | Asus Zenith Extreme  | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link
Multi Thread: 1.81 | 8821,0 | KeBeNe | 1950X stock | Asus Zenith Extreme  | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link


----------



## KeBeNe (31. Oktober 2017)

Single Thread: 1.81 | 465,2 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.81 | 9984,4 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## Chrisch (31. Oktober 2017)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> @Chrisch
> 
> Das ist ja der Hammer
> 
> 5,5GHz bei 1.408V, sag mal, wie viele CPU hast du dafür testen müssen für dieses Golden Sample?


Das Lustige, das war mein aller erster Coffee Lake Prozzi 

Bereue es schon ein wenig das gute Stück verkauft zuhaben (5.3GHz Primestable der Gute  ) 

Alle Anderen danach waren nicht ganz so gut, wobei auch hier oder da ne Perle gewesen ist


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (1. November 2017)

KeBeNe schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.81 | 465,2 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
> Multi Thread: 1.81 | 9984,4 | KeBeNe | 1950X 4,0Ghz/1,344V | Asus Zenith Extreme | G.Skill 32GB @ 3200MHz CL14 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



Sehr, sehr geil! Update alles morgen (oder heute? )



Chrisch schrieb:


> Das Lustige, das war mein aller erster Coffee Lake Prozzi
> 
> Bereue es schon ein wenig das gute Stück verkauft zuhaben (5.3GHz Primestable der Gute  )
> 
> Alle Anderen danach waren nicht ganz so gut, wobei auch hier oder da ne Perle gewesen ist



Hast nicht zufällig einen guten i5 (5.1+) auf Lager?  Mein i5 macht schlapp beim Streamen... und das mit NVENC wegen den ganzen Overlays und Skalierungsfiltern etc etc.


----------



## Lonous (1. November 2017)

Single Thread: 1.81 | 611,9 | Lonous | Intel 8700k @5,2GHz/1.376V | Asus Maximus X Hero | G.Skill 32GB @ 3733MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.81 | 4700,6 | Lonous | Intel 8700k @5,2GHz/1.376V| Asus Maximus X Hero| G.Skill 32GB @ 3733MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## MuTzE (4. November 2017)

Single Thread: 1.81 | 669 | MuTzE | i5 8600k @ 5,6GHz | ASUS MAXIMUS X HERO | 16GB  G.Skill Trident Z RGB @3200 / CL 15-16-16-35 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit |  OC: JA | Link

Multi Thread: 1.81 | 3896 | MuTzE | i5 8600k @ 5,6GHz | ASUS MAXIMUS X HERO | 16GB  G.Skill Trident Z RGB @3200 / CL 15-16-16-35 1T| Windows 10 64-Bit |  OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@xXDanielHDXx

Meinen werde ich demnächst evtl. abgeben 
Falls Interesse besteht, melde ich mich, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Schrotti (10. November 2017)

Single Thread: 1.81 | 571 | Schrotti | i7-6850k @4,5GHz/1.35V | MSI X99A SLI PLUS | 4x8GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3400 / CL 16-18-18-38T  | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Multi Thread: 1.81 | 4053 | Schrotti | i7-6850k @4,5GHz/1.35V | MSI X99A SLI PLUS | 4x8GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3400 / CL 16-18-18-38T  | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (8. Dezember 2017)

MuTzE schrieb:


> @xXDanielHDXx
> 
> Meinen werde ich demnächst evtl. abgeben
> Falls Interesse besteht, melde ich mich, wenn es soweit ist.



Mal sehen wie es dann bei mir geldlich aussieht, aber Interesse ist da. 

Ansonsten habe ich heute endlich mal wieder Zeit für ein *Update* gefunden.
Ich freue mich auf weitere Ergebnisse von euch.


----------



## MuTzE (8. Dezember 2017)

xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie es dann bei mir geldlich aussieht, aber Interesse ist da.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich heute endlich mal wieder Zeit für ein *Update* gefunden.
> Ich freue mich auf weitere Ergebnisse von euch.



Hm leider zu spät, ist ja schon einen Monat her. Ist gestern raus an den neuen Besitzer :/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (9. Dezember 2017)

Multi Thread: 1.82 | 13520.5 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7301 @2.7GHz  | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x16GB 2Rx4 Samsung DDR4-2133 reg ECC | Windows Server 2016 | OC: Nein | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (15. Dezember 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Multi Thread: 1.82 | 13520.5 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7301 @2.7GHz  | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x16GB 2Rx4 Samsung DDR4-2133 reg ECC | Windows Server 2016 | OC: Nein | LINK
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Update* ist gemacht.
Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz in der Multi Thread Rangliste 1.79+!


----------



## pagani-s (4. März 2018)

Single Thread: 1.82 | 442 | pagani-s | 1800X3,8Ghz/1,375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.82 | 4727 | pagani-s | 1800X3,8Ghz/1,375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update
Single Thread: 1.82 | 475 | pagani-s | 1800X 4,1Ghz/14375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Multi Thread: 1.82 | 4888 | pagani-s | 1800X 4,1Ghz/1,4375V | Arock B350 Pro4 | Crucial l 8GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (6. Juli 2018)

Multi Thread: 1.85 | 8068,4 | Snowhack  | Intel Core i9 7920X 4,7Ghz /1,3V | Gigabyte Aorus Gaming  |32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX  DDR4-3400 CL16  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (14. Juli 2018)

Bin nun endlich mal wieder zu einem *Update* gekommen.


----------



## SKYNET-1 (31. Juli 2018)

wohl ungültig da ram und mobo fehlen X-D

system ist aber wie in signatur:


----------



## SKYNET-1 (31. Juli 2018)

so, nun gesetzes konform:


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (4. August 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> so, nun gesetzes konform:



jetzt noch bitte die Werte in folgendem Format dazuschreiben:
Single Thread: 1.75 | 1982 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
Multi Thread: 1.75 | 3527 | xXDanielHDXx | Intel G3258 @4,4GHz/1.252V | AsRock Z87M Extreme4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1600 MHz (Timings müssen nicht sein) | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | LINK
(siehe Startpost)

Edit: Ich könnte das natürlich auch für dich übernehmen, nur dann macht das jeder so, der es sich dann bei dir abguckt und sieht dass es ja auch ohne geht.


----------



## Gerry1984 (7. August 2018)

*AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark UPDATE*

So mal ein Update, mit neuer WaKü hab ich mich mal getraut den Spannungshammer auszupacken und damit 5,1GHz aus dem ungeköpften 7600k rauszuprügeln 

Single Thread: 1.85 | 605.3 | Gerry1984 | i5-7600K @ 5,1GHz/1.488V | ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.85 | 2405.5 | Gerry1984 | i5-7600K @ 5,1GHz/1.488V | ASRock Z270 Pro4 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3200 MHz CL 16-18-18-36 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Leider scheint das Pro4 von den Spannungswandlern her hier an seine Grenzen zu stossen, CPU-Z geht noch, aber Cinebench klappt nicht mehr, da bricht nach 5 bis 10 Sekunden die Spannung ein und der PC friert ein. Is aber trotzdem ein schönes Board wenn man nicht extrem übertakten möchte 

Das ist mit dieser Spannung aber natürlich kein OC für den Alltag, 5,0GHz geht schon mit deutlich weniger Spannung, aber mein Sweetspot liegt bei 4,9GHz mit 1,34V und AVX-Offset von 4.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (11. August 2018)

Ist *geupdated*!


----------



## Snowhack (12. August 2018)

Hab noch mal nachgelegt mit der neuen Version 1,86 von CPU-Z

SingleThread: 1.86 | 567,1 | Snowhack | Intel Core i9 7920X 4,7Ghz /1,25V | Gigabyte Aorus Gaming |32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3400 CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link

Multi Thread: 1.86 | 8337,6 | Snowhack | Intel Core i9 7920X 4,7Ghz /1,25V | Gigabyte Aorus Gaming |32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3400 CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja  |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. August 2018)

Dein Ergebnis ist *geupdated*.


----------



## Snowhack (12. August 2018)

xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Dein Ergebnis ist *geupdated*.



Sorry hatte  einen Fehler beim Link im Multithread CPU-Z Version 1.79+ daher hast du es auch falsch in die Tabelle eingetragen. 

hab es jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## pagani-s (13. August 2018)

neues spielzeug
Single Thread: 1.85 | 502 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,4 Ghz/1,3V | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.85 | 2602 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,4 Ghz/1,3V | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2400MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update:
Single Thread: 1.85 | 570 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,9 Ghz/1,57V | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2308MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.85 | 2905 | pagani-s | I7 6700 4,9 Ghz/1,57V | Gigabyte Z170HD3P | Crucial l 16GB @ 2308MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Oktober 2018)

neustes spielzeug

Sry für Doppelpost aber 1. sind ca 2 monate vergangen seit dem letzten post und 2. wenn man nur diesen tread öffnet und unten seine werte eingibt und speichert sieht man nicht was auf der letzten seite ist.

Single Thread: 1.86 | 587,9 | pagani-s | I7 8086k 5 Ghz/1,215V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.86 | 4372,9 |  pagani-s | I7 8086k 5 Ghz/1,215V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (14. Oktober 2018)

Hey,

hatte wahrscheinlich vor 2 Monaten die Benachrichtigung übersehen.
Aber jetzt bist du mit deinem i7 8086k in der Liste!
Hoffe, dass ich in nächster Zeit wieder mehr Zeit finde. 
(*Update!*)


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

internet hängt grad und die seite läd erst nicht usw


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

update
Single Thread: 1.86 |608 | pagani-s | I7 8086k 5,4 Ghz/1,4V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link
Multi Thread: 1.86 | 4853 | pagani-s | I7 8086k 5,4 Ghz/1,4V | Asrock Z370 Taichi | Corsair Vengeance l 32GB @ 3200MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## AlexanderLu (16. Oktober 2018)

Neues Mainboard neues Glück 

Single Thread: 1.86 |414| AlexanderLu | X5650 4.7 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja 
Multi Thread: 1.86 |3236.5| AlexanderLu | X5650 4.7 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja 

Link
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (21. Oktober 2018)

@pagani-s
Deine Werte werde ich, sollte ich es nicht vergessen, morgen spätestens in die Liste aufnehmen.




AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Neues Mainboard neues Glück
> 
> Single Thread: 1.86 |414| AlexanderLu | X5650 4.7 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja
> Multi Thread: 1.86 |3236.5| AlexanderLu | X5650 4.7 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja
> ...



Sehr schönes Ergebnis! Jetzt noch das Bild aus dem Link per PCGH Anhänge hochladen und entsprechen einfügen und du bist auch in der Liste. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## AlexanderLu (27. November 2018)

wieder neues Mainboard und andere CPU. 
Müsste nun recht weit oben stehen, für eine 10 Jahre alte Plattform.

Single Thread: 1.86 |439| AlexanderLu | X5675 5 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja 
Multi Thread: 1.86 |3425,9| AlexanderLu | X5678 5 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1615MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexanderLu (27. November 2018)

Hier mal ohne HT und dafür über 5 Ghz.
Ist ein Wert für die Single Chart. .-)

Single Thread: 1.86 |450| AlexanderLu | X5675 5 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1600MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja 
Multi Thread: 1.86 |2675.2| AlexanderLu | X5678 5 Ghz/1,6V | ASUS Rampage III | Corsair Triple Channel 12GB @ 1600MHz CL8 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit meinem neuen 9900K.

Single Thread: 1.87 |587.3| IICARUS | 9900K 5 Ghz/1,225V | ASUS Z390 ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3000 MHz @ CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja 
Multi Thread: 1.87 |5908.9| IICARUS | 9900K 5 Ghz/1,225V | ASUS Z390 ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3000 MHz CL16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

Single Thread: 1.90 | 518,8 | IluBabe | Intel 4770k @4,62GHz/1.425V | AsRock Z97 Extreme6 | Trident X 2x8GB @2410 MHz 10-12-12-30-1T | Windows 8.1 64-Bit | OC: Ja
Multi Thread: 1.90 | 2573,8 | IluBabe | Intel G3258 @4,62GHz/1.425V | AsRock Z97 Extreme6 | Trident X 2x8GB @2410 MHz 10-12-12-30-1T | Windows 8.1 64-Bit | OC: Ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (18. September 2019)

Single Thread: 1.90 | 348.6 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7551@stock | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2666@2666MT/s | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit 1903 | OC: nein | LINK
Multi Thread: 1.90 | 21761.6 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7551@stock | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2666@2666MT/s | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit 1903 | OC: nein | LINK


----------



## ric84 (19. September 2019)

CPU-Z Validation_Link

Single Thread 1.89.1 | 530 | ric84 | AMD Ryzen 7 3700x @ enhanced mode 4  | Noctua NH D15 | 2x8GB Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-3600 16-18-19-36 | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | Link_single_thread
Multi Thread 1.89.1 | 5743 | ric84 |  AMD Ryzen 7 3700x @ enhanced mode 4  |  Noctua NH D15 | 2x8GB Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-3600 16-18-19-36 | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | Link_multi_thread


----------



## biosat_lost (23. Oktober 2019)

Single Thread 1.90.1 | 510| biosat_lost(8iosat)|Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2 | EKL Nordwand Rev.b|4x4GB Corsair XMS3 2000 DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64 BIT|CPU-Z Benchmark for Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2 (1T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR |Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Multi thread 1.90.1 | 5010| biosat_lost(8iosat)| Intel Xeon e5-1680 v2 | EKL Nordwand Rev.b| 4x4GB Corsair XMS3 2000 DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 2T | Windows10 Pro 64BIT|CPU-Z Benchmark for Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2 (16T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR |Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4929.46 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

  default Einstellungen mit anderem Ramkit, nämlich Corsair Venegance 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5Volt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://valid.x86.fr/fsdn99      ??? 


http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0552045352d31363830207632204020332e303047487a


https://valid.x86.fr/cache/banner/3z09f9-2.png


----------



## biosat_lost (13. November 2019)

Single Thread 1.90.01| 506| biosat_lost( 8iosat) Intel Xeon E5-1660| Arctic AIO( 50€)| 4x4GB Corsair XMS 3 2000 DDR3 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27 2T| Windows 7 Home Premium  64BIT|CPU-Z Benchmark for Intel Xeon E5-1660 (1T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Multi Thread 1.90.01 | 3598| biosat_lost( 8iosat) Intel Xeon E5-1660| Arctic AIO( 50€)| 4x4GB  Corsair XMS 3 2000 DDR3 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27 2T| Windows 7 Home Premium   64BIT||CPU-Z Benchmark for Intel Xeon E5-1660 (12T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Intel Xeon E5 1660 @ 4977.79 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



 Habe mich aber auch noch mit 4967.? und 4.964,? mit aktivem Hyperthreading in der CPUz Hof platziert und mit dem velinktem Takt hatte ich dann ohne aktives Hyperthreading die Sache ausgebaut, so dass ich auf Rang 14 und 15 war, um dann rausgekickt zu werden,


----------



## biosat_lost (23. Dezember 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> Single Thread: 1.90 | 348.6 | amdahl | 2x AMD  Epyc 7551@stock | Supermicro H11DSi | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4  DDR4-2666@2666MT/s | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit 1903 | OC: nein | LINK
> Multi Thread: 1.90 | 21761.6 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7551@stock |  Supermicro H11DSi | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2666@2666MT/s | Windows 10  Pro 64-Bit 1903 | OC: nein | LINK






Ja der Multicorescore ist schon ganz ordentlich, deine CPU packt auch sicher die ein oder andere Anwendung die  4  oder sogar mehr Kerne benötigt, um richtig gut zu laufen Könnte es sein, dass wenn du die CPU übertakten würdest,( weiß nicht ob die nen frei einstellbaren Coremultiplikator hat, aber irgendeinen FSB oder etwas BCLK-ähnliches wird es schon geben.) Könnte es sein, dass dein Multiscore dann die Skala sprengen würde??

 Das würde ich gerne sehen, wäre cool wenn du das, würdest du das machen, mal hier zeigen würdest!!?


----------



## amdahl (23. Dezember 2019)

Mein Monoblock müsste Anfang nächsten Jahres hier eintrudeln. Ich warte schon ziemlich lange darauf.
OC ist mit der ersten Generation Epyc CPUs eigentlich kein Problem. Das werde ich schon machen, aber erwarte bitte keine Weltrekorde von mir. Dafür ist mir die Hardware dann doch zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen. Und meine Anwendungen skalieren auch nicht so gut mit mehr Takt. Da verspreche ich mir von angepassten Speicher-Latenzen schon ein wenig mehr.


----------



## biosat_lost (31. Dezember 2019)

|1.91|biosat_lost( 8iosat)| Intel E5-1680 v2|Arctic Liquid Freezer 360| 4x4 GB Corsair Venegance 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64BIT Professional

Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 5016.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



[url]http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552045352d31363830207632204020332e303047487a
[/URL]


----------



## biosat_lost (12. Januar 2020)

Ja also der Gedanke, dass ich meine CPU und übrige Hardware, am Ende noch mein schönes uraltes Rampage IV Extreme, schon ziemlich oft am Rand des Unbeschreiblichen stand, was ich Gott sei Dank noch nie erlebte, nämlich, dass z.B. der PC abstürzt und nicht mehr bootet oder nur noch schwarz oder die übelsten Grafikfehler komm(t)(en), oder schlimmer, kommt mir ständig wenn ich übertakte.

Also mir ist schon das ein oder andere Board fast kapputt gegangen, wenn ich früher halbherzig vollkommen unnötige wie uneffektive Lüfterchenkostruktionen, bei laufendem PC, um die Hardware herumbaute, den Lüfterstecker irgendwo anschloss( wenn er überhaupt einen Stecker hatte); Aber angesichts dessen, was ich da so machte, ist eigentlich wenig passiert dabei.

Die 3-4 Boards die ich fertig bekommen habe, waren alles Sockelschäden der unterschiedlichsten Art und meistens oder fast immer hatte ich auch noch ein anderes Board, als das passierte. Beim Übertakten selbst ist mir nur mal ein EVGA x79 Classified Lavender Mod kapputt gegangen, das in 12 Wochen ~7 CPUs sah, allein 3x 2690, die alle noch irgendwie im Takt angehoben werden mussten. Beim letzten E5 2690 geriet es wie bei dem davor, beim Neustart in eine Bootschleife, aus dem ich es diesmal nicht mehr herausbekam.

Also abgeraucht ist mir noch nie eine CPU oder Grafikkarte, hatte nur mal dämlicherweise eine unnütze Backplate auf eine Hd 7970 GHZ zu fest geschraubt, die keine statische Isolierung hatte. Als die Karte warm wurde, wurde sie geflasht.

Nur muss ich auch sagen, so schrecklich der Gedanke ist, dass beim Versuch in die Hall of Fame 1-15 zu kommen, die CPU und so Schaden nehmen würde, so dass irgendwas nicht mehr richtig läuft( damit wären alle Einträge gefühlt dahin), mag ich das Gefühl dort reinzubenchen extrem. 
Dann komme ich mir so vor, als hätte ich etwas geschafft was Sinn macht. Nur hält das nicht sehr lange vor, wohl auch weil der Sinn dessen stets angezweifelt wird( nicht selten auch von mir selbst), bzw. niemand weiß wovon ich überhaupt rede, abseits meines Rechners.

Am Anfang versuche ich auch erst immer die maximale Leistung im CPUZ Benchmark, aus der CPU zu kitzeln. Ab einer gewissen Frequenz geht das aber nicht mehr, wohl auch, weil ich immer so eher diletantische Kühler habe.

Also irgendwann dieses Jahr, dann werde ich diesen E5-1680 V2 auf den meiner Meinung sinnvollsten Takt, nämlich 4,7 GHZ, mit Intel Speed Step Technology einstellen, und einen Weg suchen, wie diese CPU mit offset Einstellung bei der Corevoltage, die möglichst geringste Spannung da, dort, ohne Leistungseinbruch hat. 

Auch die load line calibration werde ich möglichst gering einstellen, bzw. versuchen das ganze mit auto Einstellungen dort stabil zu bekommen( das müsste nämlich das stabilste und kühlste sein). Die Ramspannung lasse ich bei Werksvorgaben bei 1,5 Volt oder 1,55 max. während ich nicht genau weiß, ob es nicht fast besser wäre die Ramtimings nicht auf die vorgegebenen einzustellen sondern auch auf auto zu lassen. Der Ram läuft auch mit 2133 MHZ, braucht dafür aber mindestens 1,67 Volt. 
Würde ich ihn übertakten, was ich wahrscheinlich nicht mache, würde ich die Timings aber auf jeden Fall auf auto stellen. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt, ob es das wert ist, die vielen Stunden die man sicher anstatt dessen mit der Hardware spielen könnte oder so?

Weiß nicht, ich kaufe ja seit langem alles nur gebraucht und ich habe im letzten Jahr bestimmt an die 100 Boards( sagen wir ~70 damit ich nicht übertreibe) und CPU´s( waren mehr als Boards) durch meine Wohnung  gehen sehen.

Eine neue X-Plattform CPU, oder eine vergleichbare von AMD, da wäre ich bestimmt auch vorsichtiger mit, oder es würde mir reichen so eine überlegen Leistung zu haben.

Ich glaub ich bekomme einfach so gerne Packete, oder so, oder kompensiere durch die Quantität älterer( meist Flaggschiff)module, dass ich mir keine ganz neuen 1a Module kaufen kann derzeit?


----------



## biosat_lost (16. Februar 2020)

|1.91|biosat_lost( 8iosat)| Intel E5-1680 v2|Arctic Liquid Freezer 360|  4x4 GB Corsair Venegance 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64BIT  Professional

Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 5021.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Februar 2020)

Eine meiner 24/7 Einstellungen, die zuletzt hier standen waren ja nicht so toll???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Februar 2020)

|1.91|biosat_lost( 8iosat)| Intel E5-1680 v2|Arctic Liquid Freezer 360|   4x4 GB Corsair Venegance 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64BIT   Professional

Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 5043.58 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## biosat_lost (20. Mai 2020)

1.92| biosat_lost( 8iosat)| Intel Xeon E5-1680 V2| Arctic Liquid Freezer 360& 6 Thermaltake Ring Lüfter| 4x4 GB Corsair Venegance 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64bit professional

Intel Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 5099.06 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1680 v2 @ 3.00GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## biosat_lost (29. November 2021)

1.98| biosat_lost(8iosat)| Intel Xeon E5-1660 V0| Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B| 4x4 GB G-Skill Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31-43-2T 1,65V @ 680,6 9-9-9-24-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64bit Home Premium

https://valid.x86.fr/53qm5c









						Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 0 @ 3.30GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## biosat_lost (1. Dezember 2021)

Also was ich wirklich  mal gerne wissen will ist, warum in der Hall of Fame des E5-1680V2, die Hälfte meiner Ränge so angezeigt wird, dass mein Name mit"8iosam" der absoluten Lächerlichkeit  preisgegeben wird. Und das aber nur, wenn man mit Android darauf zugreift, über PC wird er dort so angezeigt wie ich ihn bei der Validierung auch eintrug.

Es ist übrigens auf einmal weg, vielen Dank an denjenigen. Nein es war weg, jetzt ist es wieder da und damit ihr nicht denkt, dass ich spinne hab ich mal nen Screenshot gemacht. Das ist doch echt ätzend. Ich verzeihe das, wenn man nicht verzeiht, dann gibt man den Menschen auch keine Chance sich zu verbessern. *Nachtrag, jetzt sind alle meine Ränge, in der HOF des E5-1660 wie des E5-1680V2  so als 8iosam umg?? Das ist ein Anschlag.  Kann mir niemand helfen????*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biosat_lost (1. Dezember 2021)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> *AW: [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark (1.75/1.76)*
> 
> Definitiv, weil die 1.79 Ergebnisse ja gänzlich anders ausfallen.


Das kann man aber schon abwägen, wie das einzuschätzen ist dann.

Immerhin ist ja die Version aufgeführt und, na ja  ein Referenzbeispiel einer selben CPU, mit beiden Versionen reicht als Maß für die Umrechnung.


----------



## biosat_lost (11. Dezember 2021)

1.98| biosat_lost(8iosat)| Intel Xeon E5-1660 V0| Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B| 4x4 GB G-Skill Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31-2T 1,65V @ 805,6  9-9-9-24-2T 1,5V| Windows 10 64bit Home Premium









						Intel Xeon E5 1660 @ 5034.63 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[6fis7d] Validated Dump by 8iosat (2021-12-11 08:07:00) - MB: Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				












						Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 0 @ 3.30GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## biosat_lost (22. Dezember 2021)

1.98| biosat_lost(8iosat)| Intel Xeon E5-1660 V0|Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B|4x4 GB G-Skill TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31-2T 1,65V@682,5MHZ 9-9-9-24-2T 1,55V| Windows 10 Home 64bit









						Intel Xeon E5 1660 @ 5221.12 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[6jvqqd] Validated Dump by 8iosat (2021-12-22 19:08:38) - MB: Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				












						Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 0 @ 3.30GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## biosat_lost (5. Februar 2022)

1,98| 8iosat( biosat_lost)| Intel Xeon E5-1660 V0| EK/ Alphacool Loop|4x4 GB G-Skill TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31-2T1,65V@679,9MHZ 9-9-9-24-2T 1,55Volt| Windows 10 Home 64BIT









						Intel Xeon E5 1660 @ 5099.06 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[0atbln] Validated Dump by 8iosat (2022-02-05 19:58:29) - MB: Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				












						Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 0 @ 3.30GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## lucky1levin (18. Februar 2022)

Single Thread:  778 | lucky1levin| 12700K | ASUS Z690 Prime P |G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3866 CL18 (f4-3866c18d-16gtzr) @2x8GB 3200 CL14 | Windows 11 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein Link
Multi Thread: 9269 | lucky1levin| 12700K | ASUS Z690 Prime P |G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3866 CL18 (f4-3866c18d-16gtzr) @2x8GB 3200 CL14 | Windows 11 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein Link


----------

